# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/30 - We're On The Road To Nowher.....................Wrestlemania



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

"Good Brothers" I knew WWE had been reading my posts :mj2

Looking forward to Raw because I want to see Owens continue to be booked as a the dangerous prize-fighter again. Also looking forward to Roman shit-talking Taker and start building the feud.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

AND STILL.











The Kevin Owens Show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing Seth more than anything else. After the lack of him at the Rumble, I am amped for THE MAN :woo


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

I just realized The Club is the new tag champs :mj4

WTF I didn't see the preshow but no one said anything about them winning, I thought Cesaro and Sheamus retained :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interestingly, despite the poor Royal Rumble match, I'm quite intrigued as to where they go tonight.

- Does Reigns declare that he wants Strowman or Taker? I mean from a storyline point of view it should be Strowman, he and Taker literally have no beef, Reigns eliminated him and said it's his yard now but that's the point of the Rumble match, to eliminate your opponent, Strowman cost Reigns the belt. I just hope they don't waste Strowman's first loss on Fast Lane and just have it end a no contest or something.

- What happens with the Universal championship? Who the fuck is going to be feuding with Owens next? Rollins is caught up with HHH, Reigns is out of the title picture now, Jericho is US Champion and there is no sign of conflict between them yet. I can only think that perhaps Strowman feels he's next in line considering his dominance and how he helped Owens out in the first place but it's far too early.

- Will HHH show up? Will Rollins cause havoc? I mean I think Rollins/Stephanie go face to face so I'd love Rollins to just start trouble to try and force HHH's hand, it seems to be playing like HHH/Bryan where he keeps denying him the match until eventually he's so pissed he grants the match, I could even see it being for HHH's career to be honest if he's wanting to shy away from the ring. I loved Rollins' segment at NXT so would love more of the same intensity.

- Goldberg/Lesnar should be interesting. Goldberg has literally squashed him twice now. Is Goldberg there tonight? I wonder if the next time Goldberg is around he cuts a promo on Lesnar only for Owens to perhaps interrupt to start off a match heading to Fast Lane? No idea. Must admit, I would be intrigued in the plot of the Lesnar/Goldberg match, I mean the excuse could have been Lesnar took his eye off Goldberg at Survivor Series but that didn't happen at the Rumble, Goldberg just decimated him and threw him out.


----------



## Boredom (Jan 30, 2017)

Curious to see how they follow up on Cole's comments about Reigns at the Royal Rumble:


Mitchell Cole's Fabled Words said:


> Something happened to him tonight Corey. When Braun Strowman... took Reigns out... from that Universal Championship match...


I'm assuming a slight character change incoming for the Taker feud. Not a heel turn, but some kind of mean streak. And Braun Strowman will be the first to be sacrificed at the altar.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

No idea if Lesnar is on tonight, but I'd hope/expect him to come out pissed as fuck tbh, considering he's been dumped twice on his ass so quick by Bill.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

After that horrible Rumble, tonight at least better be good.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Brock said:


> No idea if Lesnar is on tonight, but I'd hope/expect him to come out pissed as fuck tbh, considering he's been dumped twice on his ass so quick by Bill.


I'm positive that Lesnar is advertised for every single Raw bar the one in Vegas from now til Mania


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> I'm positive that Lesnar is advertised for every single Raw bar the one in Vegas from now til Mania


Yeah, i was hoping today was one of his dates. Hopefully they have something decent planned.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Be interesting to see which way they go tonight. I really don't want to see Goldberg and Owens, but I think that's where we're headed. Chances are very slim imo for Owens to be the champ heading into Mania. The Goldberg and Lesnar program doesn't need the championship.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I only care about the Rollins/HHH story. I'm hoping Trips shows up.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Calling it for tonight...

- Triple H attacks Rollins.

- Tension is teased between Jericho and Owens, leading to their WM match.

- Seeds are further planted for Reigns/Taker.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The feuds are so boring.

HHH/Rollins will probably be the only decent one, but that one too is so underdeveloped it hurts. HHH never should have appeared during the Fatal Four-way.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

The thought of a "Wrestlemania" with a Roman Reigns V Taker feud, a 4 minute (max) Lesnar V Goldberg match, AJ Styles wasted with Shane McMahon and Randy Orton Main Eventing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

After last night...REALLY time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock said:


> No idea if Lesnar is on tonight.


Yes he is.

http://www.wwe.com/wwe-raw-1

As a matter of fact, he is on every single Raw up until WrestleMania except for the upcoming one in Vegas.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Only looking forward to Rollins tonight, since we didn't get to see him at all during the Rumble.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> After last night...REALLY time to start getting ready for Raw:


Agreed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826120369975205888


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So it's the RAW after the Rumble which means it's time to #NEVERWatchRAWSober 

*3 Step Method *









*
Get Shit Face FUCKED Method*








*
The McMahon-A-Mania Method*










Finally there's only as a LAST resort *THIS* if #REGINS-A-MANIA runs wild again on the RTWM


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So on a scale of 1-10 how bad you think RAW is going to be tonight?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Brock said:


> No idea if Lesnar is on tonight, but I'd hope/expect him to come out pissed as fuck tbh, considering he's been dumped twice on his ass so quick by Bill.


You'd think so, right? Except he won't. He'll probably bop up and down whilst Heyman cuts the same promo he's been cutting for the past three years.

Dude is supposed to be a machine and have suffered the most embarrassing moment of his career last night apart from Survivor Series, and he just walks off? He should've got back in the ring and DESTROYED Goldberg.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I can't wait to hear the Roman boos because of last night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TKOW said:


> Dude is supposed to be a machine and have suffered the most embarrassing moment of his career last night apart from Survivor Series, and he just walks off? He should've got back in the ring and DESTROYED Goldberg.



That makes sense though, and after all this is the WWE we are talking about.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

> Triple H has responded that there’s a big difference between the “creator” of WWE NXT and the “destroyer” that is The Cerebral Assassin. Following that threat issued by her husband late Saturday night, R*aw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon has announced that she’ll address Rollins face-to-face on Raw. What punishment awaits The Architect? Will he be fined, suspended or worse?*


Oh oh time to Rollins to be emasculed on live tv


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Only gonna watch for Rollins, couldn't give a shit about anything else at this point.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/wwe-raw-1
> 
> As a matter of fact, he is on every single Raw up until WrestleMania except for the upcoming one in Vegas.


Kewl.



TKOW said:


> You'd think so, right? Except he won't. He'll probably bop up and down whilst Heyman cuts the same promo he's been cutting for the past three years.
> 
> Dude is supposed to be a machine and have suffered the most embarrassing moment of his career last night apart from Survivor Series, and he just walks off? He should've got back in the ring and DESTROYED Goldberg.


Yeah, it was similar to last year when the Wyatt's eliminated him and he just walked off. He's had his ass handed to him TWICE on PPV by Goldberg now, it'll look daft if he does fuck all tbh.

Hell, he should actually SAY something too tbh, call out Goldberg, threaten him, I dunno, anything.

But you're probably right, Heyman will probably do the talking again whilst Lesnar looks 'menacing'.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> So on a scale of 1-10 how bad you think RAW is going to be tonight?


Usually the raw after the RR is always awesome. Usually you get new people debuting. 

I think it will be a 9 or even 10. It's the following raws after this that will be awful.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Really interesting RTWM so far even tho some people may not have liked the rumble.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

GAD247 said:


> The thought of a "Wrestlemania" with a Roman Reigns V Taker feud, a 4 minute (max) Lesnar V Goldberg match, AJ Styles wasted with Shane McMahon and Randy Orton Main Eventing.


This. They had so many options available to make this Wrestlemania card GREAT but ofcourse they go with the worst possible least interesting feuds/matches. I really thought after last years DISGUSTINGLY HORRENDOUS WORST OF ALL TIME card they would go all out this year to make it up to the fans.... but what the hell was i thinking its WWE they dont give a single fuck about what the fans want as long as the money keeps coming in.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Went to the Rumble last night in San Anton and ended up in Laredo for work today (truck driver) and said fuck it going to RAW. Hopefully the show isn't a total bore. Haven't been to a RAW in a few years now


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a sneaking suspicion that Steph is eating a pedigree from The Man very, very soon..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that Steph is eating a pedigree from The Man very, very soon..


I've been hoping for him to do that at some point. Would love it it happened to night.

I'd be surprised if they decide to go with it since they no longer seem to allow stuff like that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I've been hoping for him to do that at some point. Would love it it happened to night.
> 
> I'd be surprised if they decide to go with it since they no longer seem to allow stuff like that.


I would be surprised if they allowed Seth to do that. If anything I'm expecting her to slap Rollins tonight. No doubt with them being face to face, he'll throw a few insults her way. Since this feud is getting personal now, I don't see her laughing it off like usual.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Randy orton won the rumble in 2017. This reason alone should show you how bad this product is.

I give the raw for tonight a 1.0 - 1.5 at best!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I would be surprised if they allowed Seth to do that. If anything I'm expecting her to slap Rollins tonight. No doubt with them being face to face, he'll throw a few insults her way. Since this feud is getting personal now, I don't see her laughing it off like usual.


Oh I am expecting Steph to do that and get the upper hand at some point during the feud. I just hope they handle it well.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Renegade said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that Steph is eating a pedigree from The Man very, very soon..


Have HHH turn him down, and week on week Rollins try and goad him into it. beat flair / beat vince and finally steph eats the pedgiree (hbk/jericho fued style build).

but no rollins will mouth off get a slap, grab steph by the hair, **TIME TO PLAY THE GAME** she slithers off, they get broken up rolling around by security... probably :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So bummed that Sheamus and Cesaro had to drop the titles already. They definitely should have held them longer. 

I hope we start getting somewhere with Triple H already. Don't know how long they'll stretch his no appearances out, but I do feel bad for Rollins having to carry this feud himself.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing from this weekend or last night makes me want to watch the show tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the Rollins segment, hopefully it won't be long before HHH returns to Raw. Lesnar needs to rage after what happened to him last night, the beast incarnate shouldn't be humiliated and just do nothing about it. Anyone else notice that Sami Zayn lasted over 40 minutes in the Rumble match and didn't eliminate anyone.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Last night sucked. But idk, I feel like something big is going to happen tonight, bigger than anything that happened last night.

That's not saying much though.

EDIT: And Stephanie going face to face with Rollins means HHH will show up. Probably jean jacket.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

All I want is Samoa Joe, Goldberg, Jericho, and Austin Aries.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Any chance that Joe, Balor or Angle shows up tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826120369975205888
:lol


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

I think its going to be Goldberg vs Owens at Fastlane......


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Why were certain wrestlers driven to the ring on a golf cart last night? Did they not have the stamina to walk down the ramp?


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

FasihFranck said:


> I think its going to be Goldberg vs Owens at Fastlane......


I really, really hope they don't feed Owens to a washed up part timer...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Why were certain wrestlers driven to the ring on a golf cart last night? Did they not have the stamina to walk down the ramp?


Well some of them Big Show, Mark Henry and Braun even walking fast...walk slow. It would've taken longer than two minutes to get into the ring. Why do you think they had Taker come up from under the ring? The dome looked great last night, but for the rumble they should never use a long ramp again.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to Rollins tonight! I'm hoping this storyline will propel his babyface run (and I think it will) because it feels as though it's been really underwhelming for me so far. 

Hoping the good brothers Gallows and Anderson don't drop the titles straight away but it wouldn't surprise me. Get Swann's rematch out of the way quickly and we can get either a Neville/Alexander, Neville/Tozawa or Neville/Gallagher feud for the CW title. I don't really care about either of the women's feuds as things stand which is a shame as I like all 4 women (well Nia not so much) so I hope Emmalina finally debuts and shakes things up a bit.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well some of them Big Show, Mark Henry and Braun even walking fast...walk slow. It would've taken longer than two minutes to get into the ring. Why do you think they had Taker come up from under the ring? The dome looked great last night, but for the rumble they should never use a long ramp again.


I can understand those 3, but Big E and Bray Wyatt needing the golf cart to carry them is a little odd.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I can understand those 3, but Big E and Bray Wyatt needing the golf cart to carry them is a little odd.


Big E I can understand questioning his need for one. He's is a pretty athletic guy, energetic, and could easily run. Bray though, his character is slow and meticulous. Having him run down the ramp doesn't work. It would've taken him longer than the two minutes.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hope taker shows his face, so it cuts an hour off the show. I am assuming Steph is going to be talking. Better be wearing a low cut dress. Hope HHH and Seth get into a brawl. Other then that Charlotte's ego now bigger then ever. Gloating. Not much happening on Raw atm. The CW Division is always a laugh. Raws exausting to watch. SD well be on tommorro.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopefully Reigns bitch ass isn't there. It will make Raw a little more tolerable. 

Stupid cruiserweights clogging up the show though.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

If Roman turns tonight then I will mark out hard. I can really dig a heel Reigns v Undertaker at Mania.

All will be forgiven and forgotten from yesterday. For me at least.

:mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh no, Stephanie confronts Rollins. I've never seen that before.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The one thing they're advertising is Steph and Rollins. Because that has never been done before....


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Come on WWE, give me some more indication tonight as to the Mania opponents of Taker/Lesnar/Goldberg. I'd like to see the 3 of them together.

They could do Taker/Reigns but could also do Strowman/Reigns. They could even go Goldberg/Strowman. Lots of things in the air for both Raw and Smackdown coming out of the Rumble.*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

They're gonna announce Roman vs. Strowman at Fastlane. All that build up of Strowman just to feed him to Roman so Roman can face Undertaker.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> I've been hoping for him to do that at some point. Would love it it happened to night.
> 
> I'd be surprised if they decide to go with it since they no longer seem to allow stuff like that.


Even an extended tease would do the trick. Set her up for the move long enough for Hunter to have no choice but to come to the ring. 



wkdsoul said:


> Have HHH turn him down, and week on week Rollins try and goad him into it. beat flair / beat vince and finally steph eats the pedgiree (hbk/jericho fued style build).
> 
> but no rollins will mouth off get a slap, grab steph by the hair, **TIME TO PLAY THE GAME** she slithers off, they get broken up rolling around by security... probably :lol


Steph was willing to take the spear bump at last year's Mania. With as high as they are on Seth, I wouldn't be surprised to see them give him a similar spot.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wouldn't heel Reigns act just the same as he does right now? The reaction would not change too much either (him getting cheered would be pretty ironic) and I am pretty sure WWE would not make him a coward heel so he'd pretty much beat everyone anyways. Unless he suddenly acts like he did earlier in NXT/FCW?, I fail to see how much will change.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Renegade said:


> Steph was willing to take the spear bump at last year's Mania. With as high as they are on Seth, I wouldn't be surprised to see them give him a similar spot.


And like all the other times, Stephanie will get her heat back in the end.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Tonight's raw has a lot to look forward to.
There might be a Trips/Seth brawl finally, Goldberg may spear KO to go after his title, Lesnar may kill some people, and although its not a good idea, taker might go after reigns tonigh or after fast lane.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> Even an extended tease would do the trick. Set her up for the move long enough for Hunter to have no choice but to come to the ring.


Yeah they could probably do something like that and make it work. 




> Steph was willing to take the spear bump at last year's Mania. With as high as they are on Seth, I wouldn't be surprised to see them give him a similar spot.


The difference here is that you can make the spear look like an "accident" like they did at Mania but the pedigree is more deliberate. But hey, never say never as they say so let's hope that if not a pedigree at least he does something.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

let the shitfest begin.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The only I'm looking forward to is a possible Triple H appearance.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

-Stephanie McMahon comes out

-Blah blah blah Mick Foley blew it/Smackdown won/BLAH BLAH FURTHER EMASCULATION OF FOLEY AND EVERY RAW SUPERSTAR.

-Seth Rollins comes out

-Blah blah blah HHH TOOK MUH LIFE AWAY.

-Roman comes out blah blah Blahn Strowman/I'M DEE GUY/UNDERTAKAH BETTA BELEE DAT.

-6 way tag match main event between Seth/Roman/Sami and KO/Jericho/Strowman.

-Smackdown wins the week on the account that it's 2 hours.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

rollins is the only reason why i still watch this shitshow.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think it well be good. Build up with HHH/Seth Hopefully. Roman and Bruan feud beings. Steph might wear something tight.


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> -Stephanie McMahon comes out
> 
> -Blah blah blah Mick Foley blew it/Smackdown won/BLAH BLAH FURTHER EMASCULATION OF FOLEY AND EVERY RAW SUPERSTAR.
> 
> ...


How did you get a hold of Raw's script?


:lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Almost time for RAW!!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Tanahashis_Hair said:


> How did you get a hold of Raw's script?
> 
> 
> :lol


the history of monday night rematch/supermanshow tells it all.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Tanahashis_Hair said:


> How did you get a hold of Raw's script?
> 
> 
> :lol


............I didn't. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully Balor comes back tonight.


----------



## Ortega_Victor (Jan 21, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> -Stephanie McMahon comes out
> 
> -Blah blah blah Mick Foley blew it/Smackdown won/*BLAH BLAH FURTHER EMASCULATION OF FOLEY AND EVERY RAW SUPERSTAR.
> *
> ...


A lock to happen.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw is rematches here we go


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe Emma tonight


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Please don't fuck the road to wrestlemania up :trips7


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fully expecting more Reigns/Owens/Jericho.... :eyeroll


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

It is gonna be absolutely painful to watch the show tonight. Predictability is what will be on display.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

So are they gonna address Strowman attacking Roman or.....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to Monday Night RAW!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

WF, are you READY?! :HHH2


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The champ

Is

Heeeeeeerrrrree


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The GOAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










and Kevin Owens


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least Kevin is selling the fact he went through some tables and a tower of chairs.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Predictable Raw Card at mania tbh. 

Fastlane:

Roman V Bruan

Mania:

Roman v Taker


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Now THAT is selling


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Fully expecting more Reigns/Owens/Jericho.... :eyeroll


Let's mix it up a little. We'll add Braun Strowman :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good job by Owens to sell last night's match.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Were they mocking Enzo/Cass?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is it with the Enzo/Cass act?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Inb4 rematch for the universal championship.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

See Roman, that's how you sell the injuries of a match


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> See Roman, that's how you sell the injuries of a match


He was selling when he came out during the rumble match SMH.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens with that sell :mark:. In this era, that means alot.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder would fans give Owens the same amount of interest if he was actually built.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Let's mix it up a little. We'll add Braun Strowman :vince5


I thought how they going to make a tag match out of this, then I realized Reigns superman 3 on 1 wins. :vince5


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

I AM THE ONE! :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You're not The One KO, there's only one "One" and that's............


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Owens gassing


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jesus relax. You breath as heavy as Goldberg.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oppurninity, LOL


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

"Thank you......CHRIS JERICHO! YOUR MORAL SUPPORT IS WHAT KEPT ME GOING!"

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Why he so loud for


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Greatest rumble competitor ever except he has never won :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"NO, BRAG" :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO on fiya!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice feat. Jericho.

Has he actually won a Rumble though? :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck, jericho vs kev owens for the belt, jericho beats owens, goldberg challenges jericho, goldberg goes over and thats how owens loses the belt plus we have owens and jericho at mania

make it happen


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Jericho is definitely in contention for the Mr. Royal Rumble title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You're not The One KO, there's only one "One" and that's............


I thought he is the one :brock :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

BRAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#61Secondminuteman


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

and how many wins?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho is the 61 Minute man ........................... with yo b*tch !


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#61minuteman


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Greatest rumble competitor ever except he has never won :ha


Travesty too.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Here we go...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

#61minuteman #greatestofalltime


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BRRRRRAAAAAAAUUUUUNNNNNNNN!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#61MinuteMan 

#GreatestOfAllTime


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

#61 Minute Man (but I ain't fat dammit!)


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Strowman looks like a duck on steroids.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh look there's the guy Baron Corbin eliminated single-handedly


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you Strowman chants.

:lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jericho should of won the fucking rumble. Thank you Strowman. Vince right now Damn it mute that out!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Strowman chants lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Travesty too.


Yep. Should of been 2012


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

BRAAAAAAAUN

I do love the intro to Braun's theme.


*THANK YOU STROWMAN*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Greatest rumble competitor ever except he has never won :ha


That's a damn shame too.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Thank you Strowman LOL.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

thank you strowman chants :hogan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Thank you Strowman" chants. :lol

If BRRRAAAUUUNNN doesn't get his way, I could seriously see him murder Jericho for the U.S. Title.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Braun will destroy these two.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You're not The One KO, there's only one "One" and that's............


Who's that?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ohh err maybe not


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking continuity 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That video must be photoshopped :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I thought he is the one :brock :grin2::grin2::grin2:


He's the one in 22-1 but just The One there can be only .......... One :grin2:


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Randy orton winniing the royal rumble in 2017. No need to see why wwe is a sinking ship.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF is Foley wearing.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:thank you strongman chants" but Reigns will be pushed no matter what :ha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao "must've been photoshop"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley's suit.

fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Foley's outfits are getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That suit is ugly as hell. Only Mick could pull that shit off.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fuck off Foley, your hot daughter is the only good thing about you currently.

CGI :lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

CGI lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

the riddler is here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Foley got the used car salesman suit on

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck is Foley wearing? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah Foley, it's CGI, you stupid idiot! :y2j


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol Jericho


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, you made that match a No DQ for no reason, Foley, so you were also to blame.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

"That's CGI!" - Jericho 

lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Will have a title match tonight 

Roman will cost Braun 

Yawn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is Foley wearing?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Who's that?


I guess either you're not an ROH fan or trolling the Cole fan on this site but that's ADAM COLE BAYBAY !! He'll be a big signing later this year.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Give Strowman the damn title already.. he's the most legit guy on the main roster. Lesnar who?!? 

Only Nakamaru, Itami and a fired up Rollins have the tools to take down Strowman.


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> WTF is Foley wearing.


He really needs to give everyone a public apology for wearing that suit on television.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fucking hell Jeriowens is GOLD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's see the DQ finish they come up with for this title match.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

that must be photoshop cgi

lol 

OWENS IS READING MY WRESTLINGFORUM THREADS.
remember how they photoshopped roman reigns reactions haha
still a pathetic company.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, the crowd is cheering at the idea of Braun Strowman getting a world title shot tonight, and now there are "Yes" chants for him kicking Kevin Owens's ass. Erik must be so proud


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Title match tonight :mark: Reigns will cost Braun the match


----------



## wreckless (Jan 29, 2017)

xio8ups said:


> Randy orton winniing the royal rumble in 2017. No need to see why wwe is a sinking ship.


pick your battles... the smackdown brand needed it for their storyline more than raw did.

asset management, thats all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman is costing Strowman the title isn't it?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Braun vs. KO for the Universal Championship tonight. Shenanigans will ensue......


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Strowman would make a very formidable and legit WWE Universal Champion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Jericho's face after Strowman showed the footage was fucking priceless :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Who's that?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

At this point let Braun win that title. C'mon WWE surprise us all. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mick looked at his hand so he wouldn't fuck up :HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I guess either you're not an ROH fan or trolling the Cole fan on this site but that's ADAM COLE BAYBAY !! He'll be a big signing later this year.


But will he have to go to NXT doe?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Raw is actually getting a world title match  but no doubt we'll have the inevitable Reigns interference


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Braun makes weird faces sometimes lol!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

But... the fucking match was No DQ, Owens did literally nothing wrong. What the fuck is wrong with this company? They're genuinely fucking mentally retarded


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious Reigns will return the favor and cost Srowman the match tonight.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Reigns is costing Braun, obviously


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I think Reigns interferes and Owens retains via DQ.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSS A NEW NETWORK SPECIAL I LOVE THESE YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Oh look there's the guy Baron Corbin eliminated single-handedly


What lmao

it took 3 clotheslines from the corner, including a finisher from zayn and another clothesline from corbin.

Wtf is this


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Get ready for WWE fuckery because regular title matches with a clear winner is a no no.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


You're my friend now if you weren't already :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Gee, wonder if Reigns is showing up tonight.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

In case it slipped anyone's mind, Mick Foley's brain is still damaged, and it is still hilarious.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder if The Club will defend its champiosnhip too


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Mick looked at his hand so he wouldn't fuck up



Think that's kinda the point you stupid idiot


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Let's see the DQ finish they come up with for this title match.


Reigns comes and punches Braun's shit for an eye for an eye.

Though Jericho accidentally costing Owens wouldn't shock me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> But will he have to go to NXT doe?


Yeah most likely, he'll be the next face of NXT. He's only 27 !


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a nice surprise. I actually said "good for you, Braun" when he showed the footage :lol Jericho's face after the footage hahah, he was like "man I'm glad I'm not Kevin right now"


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

People will surely cheer for Roman when he interferes in the Championship match tonight! That's the face thing to do!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Maybe Strowman wins and hangs on to it until Wrestlemania and the big dog dethrones him there lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Strowman has had the fan support for months now. I like the organic build he's getting.

So y'all ready to see Reigns cost Strowman tonight, eh?!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> But... the fucking match was No DQ, Owens did literally nothing wrong. What the fuck is wrong with this company? They're genuinely fucking mentally retarded


Who said he did anything wrong besides the faces, Foley just said he didn't agree with Braun interfering because he's a face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> #61MinuteMan
> 
> #GreatestOfAllTime


The REAL Greatest (IMO) is to the right of my sig though. lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Foley got the used car salesman suit on


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Strowman has had the fan support for months now. I like the organic build he's getting.
> 
> So y'all ready to see Reigns cost Strowman tonight, eh?!


People will be mad at Reigns because it's Reigns and he exists, but also happy that Owens retains.

So then they won't know what the hell to do will they?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to see Hideo Itami on the main roster in 2017 dammit!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Gee, wonder if Reigns is showing up tonight.


they need to push the fan favorite braun strowman and the best way possible is when he gets beat up by boreman lames.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Wwe surprise people in 2017 lol ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You're my friend now if you weren't already :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

YAY SAMI!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sami Zayn is such a dweeb


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Let's push the fan favorite, and have the "face" cost him. I am a genius! :vince2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Some smarks are lingering from last night so let's put Zayn out there with Jericho


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Braun wins the Universal Championship so he could be fed to Reigns at Fastlane. :vince5


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Title match tonight :mark: Reigns will cost Braun the match


Or.. Reigns could distract Owens or take out Jericho so Braun gets the belt..

I don't think WWE knows what they're doing at the mo, so nothing would surprise me..


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Crowd is dead as fuck


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Your typical inconsequential Sami Zayn match which leads to nowhere.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

What's this armband KO and Zayn are wearing?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Just curious, what's with WWE portraying Sami Zayn like a goober lately? Did he piss someone off backstage? Last night he needed Ambrose to open his ball because he was nervous? The hell was that?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Where are the Royal Rumble match ratings??


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

for the people who died in Quebec at a Mosque after a gunman killed 6


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This match is about Sami, and I like that. Jericho is taking all of Sami's signature stuff and making it look good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Meeki said:


> Crowd is dead as fuck


Sounds empty, you can hear individual catcalls from many rows away


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> they need to push the fan favorite braun strowman and the best way possible is when he gets beat up by* boreman lames.*


your schtick is old. Time to move on


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Hoping against hope that Strowman takes out KO and wins the title. Expect interference from Reigns, though....sadly.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It's not the crowds fault when they are constantly fed shit. Stinks up the joint.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Where are the Royal Rumble match ratings??


Wednesday night/Thursday morning


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, after missing him completely last night, I am really hoping they have something good for Seth Rollins tonight. Sucks that he didn't appear at all at the ppv


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Where are the Royal Rumble match ratings??


Thursday morning.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BalorGOAT said:


> What's this armband KO and Zayn are wearing?


It's in support of the Quebec mosque shooting that happened hours ago. The little symbol on it is the fleur-de-lis, a symbol prominent in France (and by extension, French-speaking areas).


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

People actually want Braun as champ? Man have standards fallen around here...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting article:

*Jim Ross On WWE Turning Roman Reigns Heel*



> Roman Reigns vs. Kevin Owens at The Royal Rumble:
> 
> "Owens and Reigns worked hard, of which I greatly respect, and had a physical brawl loaded with unforgiving props. Seems to me that WWE is perhaps positioning Reigns to become a villain and if that is true Roman Reigns can be one of the biggest stars in WWE which is always the goal no matter if one is 'fish or fowl.' A great, 'heel run' will obviously do more for Reigns to be eventually become a major fan favorite than any thing that WWE can seemingly do at this time.
> 
> *"If Reigns were to defeat Undertaker at WM in Orlando, it would propel Reigns to the next level of villainy and a star would be born one has to assume."*


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2017/0130/622762/jim-ross-on-wwe-turning-roman-reigns-heel/


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Crowd is pretty silent. Must be a lot of casuals. Either they're sitting on their hands until something massive happens or they're feeling the Roman Reigns repercussions from last night. Given that Braun Strowman got "THANK YOU STROWMAN" chants, I'm going with the latter.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hurancanrana by THE GOAT !! AND PROMPTLY FOLLOWED BY "Y2J" CHANTS !!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

^ They won't turn Roman heel, even though its so obvious. They are too dumb, and blinded by this cause to make him the next John Cena. Even though their is more money in a Roman heel turn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jericho doing a super frankensteiner at 46 :bow


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That family is in the front row again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Do you guys see the plant in the front row? Blonde haired lady in the middle? She works for WWE I'm sure. She probably reports back to management on crowd reactions and such. She's been there for years.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> People actually want Braun as champ? Man have standards fallen around here...


Universal Championship has no prestige so why not? Besides, I don't think it'll happen tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sami Zayn is on fire in terms on TV matches. 

Great match against Seth last week and another really good one here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't remember the last time Jericho has won a match with the walls.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Do you guys see the plant in the front row? Blonde haired lady in the middle? She works for WWE I'm sure. She probably reports back to management on crowd reactions and such. She's been there for years.


Yep, right next to older looking guy in the hat, too. She's sat front row for a bunch of WM's, too. I think you're right about them being plants. Because they sit front row across the country, not in just one state.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bruan better then anyone else on Raw atm. So why not, something new.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> All I want is Samoa Joe, Goldberg, Jericho, and *Austin Aries*.


You will get him if there is a cruiserweight match and I'm sure there will be one.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami Zayn bores me so much.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Do you guys see the plant in the front row? Blonde haired lady in the middle? She works for WWE I'm sure. She probably reports back to management on crowd reactions and such. She's been there for years.


YES! and she is always with her husband and son. They have to be plants cause they have been to so many major event for the last 10 years.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

that was a great opening match. Could have been a title match for...say...WM?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good win for Zayn. Guess they'll do a short US title program.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF???????

Who wants to see owens vs jericho now, after he just lost to fucking shitty zayn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was a good match.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jericho and Zayn could tell a great story leading up to WrestleMania and Zayn winning his first WWE championship if they head that way. However I don't think WWE would consider that long term type of planning.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

YAY! SAMI WON!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So this puts Sami Zayn in contention for the US Championship! 






Oh wait, this is WWE.....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rainmaka! said:


> Universal Championship has no prestige so why not? Besides, I don't think it'll happen tonight.


I hope not. Raw is practically unwatchable as it is. Bruan as champion would ensure I wouldn't touch Raw even after a PPV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PunkShoot said:


> WTF???????
> 
> Who wants to see owens vs jericho now, after he just lost to fucking shitty zayn


Owens lost to Zayn at Battleground.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First MAGGLE, now Byron. How fucking pea-brained do you have to be to pronounce Helluva as "Hell-ooo-vuh" instead of "Hell of a"? :ugh

Zayn being Jericho's first challenger for the U.S. Title makes sense considering Sami's history with Owens. And since they're both great workers, hopefully they put on some clinics over the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins NXT segment.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep, right next to older looking guy in the hat, too. She's sat front row for a bunch of WM's, too. I think you're right about them being plants. Because they sit front row across the country, not in just one state.


Is "Brock Lesnar" guy a plant?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Sami! I hope he gets a US title match at some point


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Do you guys see the plant in the front row? Blonde haired lady in the middle? She works for WWE I'm sure. *She probably reports back to management on crowd reactions and such*. She's been there for years.


So they can ignore em and do whatever they feel like? :aries2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sami is so boring, and Y2J just lost to a geek, clean.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> People actually want Braun as champ? Man have standards fallen around here...


I want anyone other than Kevin Owens as WWE Universal Champion. WWE has made his reign a total joke and a total failure for the most part.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins stuff next :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Is "Brock Lesnar" guy a plant?


This woman has been at alot more shows than him, though. And front row.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Sami should've just beaten a midcard heel and get a build going, then cut a promo about wanting to win his first title in WWE and target Jericho.

Too bad Raw has no midcard.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Braun wins tonight which leads to Reigns vs Braun for the title at Fast Lane where Roman wins then after the match, Taker appears and fucks Roman up. Then Roman manhandles Taker at Wrestlemania and wins. :vince2


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> First MAGGLE, now Byron. How fucking pea-brained do you have to be to pronounce Helluva as "Hell-ooo-vuh" instead of "Hell of a"? :ugh


Literally been pronounced "hell-ooo-vuh" since NXT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes...


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> Braun wins tonight which leads to Reigns vs Braun for the title at Fast Lane where Roman wins then after the match, Taker appears and fucks Roman up. Then Roman manhandles Taker at Wrestlemania and wins. :vince2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ACSplyt said:


> Braun wins tonight which leads to Reigns vs Braun for the title at Fast Lane where Roman wins then after the match, Taker appears and fucks Roman up. Then Roman manhandles Taker at Wrestlemania and wins. :vince2


*Projectile vomits*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Club looks good with the tag titles.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess Sheamus isn't a hugger.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Six dollars?

What is this six dollar footlong bullshit? What happened to five? There was a jingle and everything!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sheamus' face when Cesaro and Bayley hugged him :lol

6 person mixed tag match should be fun.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

"Misery does love......company"

That was awkward lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That is a weird as fuck 6 person mixed tag match

Someone should edit Bayley hugging Cesaro and Sheamus with a Brazzers caption


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't hate on the group hug lol!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Part of me wishes there was a "too sweet me" in there somewhere during that exchange


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Who Ships Shaemus and Bayley? :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I really like when they have the divisions interact.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Straight out of a high school movie.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MIXED SIX-PERSON TAG PLAYA!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

God, Charlotte is such cringe in promo segments.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ohhh this video package gon be gud.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bayley does have a degree in Huganomics.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm excited for that 6 person mixed tag match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if this Steph/Rollins segment is just a set up for a Triple H beat down, like he did to Reigns last year.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm a grown adult watching other grown adults call each other failures, chumps and nerds.

Fuck this shit. How the fuck can people stomach 3 hours of this trash? It's a show written for 6-year-old children.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Gallagher vs Jericho would have been 10x more entertaining.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"This relationship with Triple and Seth Rollins has gone from.....very good......to........very bad."

Nice segue Cole.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I like how just saying "nerd" is the only way that Bayley gets pissed off :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

So why isn't Triple H disappointed in Owens aswell? 

Because this is literally Seth's title reign copy and pasted.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm glad Gallows & Anderson are champions but let's be honest it should have happened months ago...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Bayley's finally stayed awake in acting class.

Now if only they could teach her to talk out of dat azz..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

it is actually trending :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm a grown adult watching other grown adults call each other failures, chumps and nerds.
> 
> Fuck this shit. How the fuck can people stomach 3 hours of this trash? It's a show written for 6-year-old children.


They know, they are just not acting self righteouss about it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> Literally been pronounced "hell-ooo-vuh" since NXT.


If memory serves, Graves had the wherewithal to actually pronounce it properly back then.

Regardless, it's still mind-numbingly asinine.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hype video package :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome video package.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Didn't The Authority try to replace Seth 3 times (Reigns, Sheamus, HHH) while he was injured? How come that was never acknowledged?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm a grown adult watching other grown adults call each other failures, chumps and nerds.
> 
> Fuck this shit. How the fuck can people stomach 3 hours of this trash? It's a show written for 6-year-old children.


Yeah because watching grown ups in funny clothes fake fight each other is so cool?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

stephs beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewbs


----------



## JollyKrun (Aug 22, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> I'm glad Gallows & Anderson are champions but let's be honest it should have happened months ago...


Should've happened at Summerslam last year when they took out Big E, but nope...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Steph with that crazy cleavage tonight :homer


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

The Tran is showing off the fake knockers! Bravo!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins needs to pull a Randy and Pedigree Stephanie.... there's some comeuppance for Stephanie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now Owens is afraid of Braun.

fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph's cleveage is on point tonight


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

How fucking pathethic this crybaby character of Kevin Owens.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Steph's cleavage looks amazing tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And the power struggle between Foley and Steph that leads to Foley getting fired begins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Steph showing what she paid for... several times


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Puppies


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I approve of Steph if she shows her boobs off like that every week.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Well something is happening to Stephanie then, because Braun vs Owens is definately taking place, the way she talked.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey, it's Kevi.. BEWBS!


Where was I again?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stephanie looks like a boss in that outfit lol! She looks like she wouldn't take anyone's crap!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> And the power struggle between Foley and Steph that leads to Foley getting fired begins.


Yeah as we know Foley needs to undergo surgery soon so no doubt they'll write him off the show somehow.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish Roman would come out to fuck over Strowman tonight, and that Strowman would squash Reigns, powerbomb Kevin Owens on top of him, and pin them both. 

Strowman vs Goldberg at Fastlane, and Lesnar vs Goldberg vs Strowman at WM (Clash of the Fuckin' Titans).


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Watching RAW live on Sky Sports. Thank God for the Internet.

- Vic


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah as we know Foley needs to undergo surgery soon so no doubt they'll write him off the show somehow.


Stack the deck against Rollins as well by removing his only ally in power too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That video package about Seth and Triple H was awesome, going all the way back to The Shield.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

No reaction at all for Tony Nese.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CW match...time for a break.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Tony Nese is pretty much Neville 2.0 same build and everything pretty much.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> I really like when they have the divisions interact.


Me too! :smile2: It's nice to see that wrestlers have friendships with other people and stuff.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, Royal Rumble 2017 drew less fans than Royal Rumble 1997!

- Vic


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No reaction at all for Tony Nese.


Nevilles face 
Masterpiece body 
Axle charisma


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow! That inverted 450 is pwetti!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Mustafa Ali, wow, what a original name...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't have a toilet break right now so I'll watch the SmarkBusters review of last night, will help me miss this irrelevant crap


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No reaction at all for Tony Nese.


Nor should there be.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ali is legit the shit. Ali and Dorado need to be getting tv time over Gulak and Neese. They also need to create 205 tag titles or trios titles to create characters for some people so they can stop hot shotting the one title around. I mean we have had 4 CW champions so far


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tony Nese!  Good to see him actually get an entrance on RAW. Hopefully he gets pushed strongly in the CW division.

Missed RAW last week, but if Ali has offense like that, he should be a refreshing change of pace for the division.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Mustafa Ali, wow, what a original name...


:trump


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins will need something to do for Fastlane and he is clearly not facing Triple H until Mania. I wonder what they'll do.


----------



## JollyKrun (Aug 22, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Can't have a toilet break right now so I'll watch the SmarkBusters review of last night, will help me miss this irrelevant crap


You actually watch that garbage?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Did someone sleepy-gas the crowd?

I mean, they're usually not that hyped for CW's anyway... But I swear I just heard a guy in row 27 fart..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mustafa Ali looks really weird in that attire without a mask with it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Before the Neville heel turn, I saw Nece as a potential top heel in the CW division. He can still be #2 .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> "This relationship with Triple and Seth Rollins has gone from.....very good......to........very bad."
> 
> Nice segue Cole.


dat insight from Cole! Who is JR :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd has been dead all night thus far.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

the_hound said:


>


Vince thank you for buying those puppies!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man when the fuck is Aries getting back in the ring? Getting worried they're gonna start to see him as a commentator more than a wrestler.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I wonder what's happening in the parallel universe where Raw is still going on?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ali looks fluid in his moves. And not only does he look fluid, he knows when to pause, look, and pander some which a lot of them lack at


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JollyKrun said:


> You actually watch that garbage?


Smarkbusters make mostly good points but they act like high school boys and give wrestling fans a bad name because of it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Mustafa Ali looks really weird in that attire without a mask with it.


He's like super crazy...except not fun to watch.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol Austin Aries as an interviewer.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Austin Aries throwing shade


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

the_hound said:


>


I don't know how you perform this magic but my hat's off to you sir. 

:clap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nese vs Aries?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Aries interview was more entertaining than the match :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I love Austin Aries :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Aries killing Nesse there :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> He's like super crazy...except not fun to watch.


First time I saw him (last week), I thought he was wearing Hurricane's suit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins up next!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth next :woo Hope this lives up to the hype!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins will need something to do for Fastlane and he is clearly not facing Triple H until Mania. I wonder what they'll do.


they could bring someone from NXT since they introduced in keyfabe how HHH is the godfather there, but Rollins needs to win and i don't know if it's good booking calling up someone to lose


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Aries a better interviewer than that new chick on SmackDown Live.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Unless Seth pedigrees Stephanie, I don't care.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Big 'Ol Titties up next!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is my first time watching a full Mustafa Ali match.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I find it so stupid they advertise shit like that "Seth Rollins and Stephanie FACE TO FACE up next" do they really gotta make a graphic to advertise Rollins and Stephanie are having words in the ring? Just thinks about the logic of it, does Stephanie grab someone in the production truck and go "Hey i intend to have words with Seth in the ring tonight, put his face and my face in a graphic saying face to face tonight". Why not just fucking come out unannounced and do the shit?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Liking Ali, but I'm a happy camper over Nese nabbing the win. :sk

And :evans at A Double grilling him over his lack of charisma. Hopefully he does improve his personality, because it's the one thing holding him back from being a great CW Champ and even a believable mid-card champ.



the_hound said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Aries a better interviewer than that new chick on SmackDown Live.


A fucking broken record is a better interviewer than her


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> This is my first time watching a full Mustafa Ali match.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Your thoughts?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pongo said:


> they could bring someone from NXT since they introduced in keyfabe how HHH is the godfather there, but Rollins needs to win and i don't know if it's good booking calling up someone to lose


Right, it will be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Vic Capri said:


> Wow, Royal Rumble 2017 drew less fans than Royal Rumble 1997!
> 
> - Vic


About 20,000 or so tickets were papered in 97


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Texas crowds are a little different, they're really quiet between reactions but pop decently for things. I can handle a crowd like this better than nonstop chanting crowd.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Great CW match. Tony Neese is getting build up. Will probably be next in line for the title..or a blood feud.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Pongo said:


> they could bring someone from NXT since they introduced in keyfabe how HHH is the godfather there, but Rollins needs to win and i don't know if it's good booking calling up someone to lose


Feed him to Joe? DQ finish somehow..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok Rollins and Steph now...let's see what happens


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hopefully seth does something to royally piss off hhh


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Great CW match. Tony Neese is getting build up. Will probably be next in line for the title..or a blood feud.


They buried the dude right after though lol. It sucks when they do that, though I happen to agree in this case.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

JDP2016 said:


> Your thoughts?


I don't really know yet because the match really didn't give me a reason to care about any of them.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Man :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam weak pop for Seth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice reaction for a dead crowd.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Trash, where's the new grey shirt Seth ? It's so much better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Obese Turtle said:


> About 20,000 or so tickets were papered in 97


And tickets were sold at 3 and 5 dollars


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> Wow, Royal Rumble 2017 drew less fans than Royal Rumble 1997!
> 
> - Vic


15,000+ were comps....


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

They're probably gonna have seth run a gauntlet of other ppl just to get to hhh to give him something to do


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

We're going to get some of that Steph-Seth sexual tension plus cleavage!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Once again, steph's tits :homer


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

TITS!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Stephanie has the worst theme in WWE, after Nia Jax of course.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Queendom Baby!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was surprised they didn't have Seth come out at 30 and crash the Rumble.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emasculation and bitch slap incoming in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oooooooooh rollins


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> I don't really know yet because the match really didn't give me a reason to care about any of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yeah. I get that feeling from a lot of CW matches on RAW. They were a 100 times better during the CWC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OUCH.

:lmao


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

WWE needs to never go to these small towns for big RAWs again. Crowd is dead.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth went *there* so quickly :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> MIXED SIX-PERSON TAG PLAYA!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Emasculation coming.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rollins' turning up the heat with dat BURN on Steph.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Think there's a chance Steph takes a bump based on the conversation she had with Owens before.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Fake titties for the win! Finally a worthy Steph promo (due to enhancements )


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Steph talking about Trips' Shovel.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

what did rollins say?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dang Seth with the insults lol!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth taking a sneak peak :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Stephanie has the worst theme in WWE, after Nia Jax of course.


Well Stephanie's theme song does fit her character.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Remember when Y2J and Stephanie had such great chemistry? And that it was all based on Jericho insulting her and Stephanie actually selling the insults? How fun would that have been if Steph just went "OH, typical Jericho, going for the cheap jokes, oh that's cute"?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Triple H's dark side always seems to find a reason to come out around WM time so he can have a big grand entrance and have a big spot on the card.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Never forget what you're actually looking at


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What is Steph talking about? Seth never turned on them.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, it's gonna be fun seeing WWE push Rollins, Balor and ................................. Reigns as top faces.

Reigns, LOL.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMenace said:


> Never forget what you're actually looking at


Don't ruin our suspension of disbelief


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Why did HHH attack Seth again


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Greatest threat to his legacy :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> Never forget what you're actually looking at


She had a couple of surgeries after that I think, that's why they look better


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT.

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Triple H's dark side always seems to find a reason to come out around WM time so he can have a big grand entrance and have a big spot on the card.


That he well deserves


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> What is Steph talking about? Seth never turned on them.


I thought he said something to the affect of he didn't need them when he returned. HHH screwed him after his return promo. Steph was still in his corner even when he tried to beat Ambrose for the belt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Seth finally addressed the sexual tension


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So tired of every year Triple H having some big feud leading into Mania, can we get one fucking WM without his big nose taking a spot on the card with an over the top corny entrance?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Steff should mention his tiny dick


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph wanting to see Seth's Little Jimmy up close and personal instead of through dem nudez. :rollins


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Seth's doing alright but it's so melodramatic and Stephanie is terrible, so it's falling flat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I've got nothing to lose... god the material is so bad... are we supposed to pretend Seth isn't a chosen one.

Happy that crowd doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth GOING IN.

:mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, Rollins at WWE HQ segment.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth Rollins just implied he'd beat the living shit out of Triple H in front of his kids :lmao

That shit was hard as hell.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Seth talking about some pretty dark shit right now :lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Live sex celebration on the way?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Triple H showing up gets the biggest pop from this shit crowd :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty cool segment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is loving this.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins and Stephanie gonna have some great angry sex!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So tired of every year Triple H having some big feud leading into Mania, can we get one fucking WM without his big nose taking a spot on the card with an over the top corny entrance?


His ego being what it is, he will still be doing it even when he needs a walking cane to help him get to the ring.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome job by Rollins here. Finally some fire from this guy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TheMenace said:


> Never forget what you're actually looking at


and thats bad how?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

0 Miedo sign in the crowd. The only smark in the crowd :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What an excellent promo from Seth! The fire, the intensity. THIS IS THE FACE SETH I WANTED! :woo God, I love that man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Steph got baited into telling Seth that Triple H is here when I'm guessing the original plan was to keep it quiet?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Can't believe Seth actually addressed the weird sexual tension between him and Stephanie :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Triple H showing up gets the biggest pop from this shit crowd


Laredo always has shit crowds, remember how shitty the smackdowns are here?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Rollins 9:MM

:nash


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good segment. Both Rollins and Steph performer well and Steph was on point.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Not taking the bait on HHH showing up.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Thankfully, Rollins is dodging slaps. I was waiting for Stephanie to do it with those burns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Don't ruin our suspension of disbelief


Bruh.... c'mon... STILL BANG.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> I've got nothing to lose... god the material is so bad... are we supposed to pretend Seth isn't a chosen one.
> 
> Happy that crowd doesn't give a fuck.


Yes, why do allegedly smart hardcore fans have a a hard time separating backstage and on screen?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Triple H is becoming Undertaker, he pops up around WM time to have a big match, then disappears off the face of the earth the next day.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Game is gonna be here tonight!!!! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great segment between Steph and Rollins.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> So tired of every year Triple H having some big feud leading into Mania, can we get one fucking WM without his big nose taking a spot on the card with an over the top corny entrance?


HHH is a bigger draw than the majority of them, he talks better than anyone on Raw bar Jericho, he is in better shape, and he is a Mania staple. 

Say whatever you want, please don't mention Sting, but HHH puts overt the right guy and cements them at Mania. He did it for Bryan, did it for BAtista, did it for Cena, did it for Roman, and did it for Benoit. Heck he was the one as they said who originally brought up Taker was undefeated at Mania and that he had never beaten him either in 2001 to a creative team that was trying to figure out what to do with him, only to job and build the streak. 

HHH is a better Mania performer than a guy like Wyatt, Ambrose, and yes even Jericho based off his past showings


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That promo was fire and she didn't even emasculate him.

Hope HHH comes and lays a beatdown to add even more to the story. Would love to see Raw end with Rollins getting some color. Would be a great way to get more sympathy, too.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey, I'd mark for a segment where Rollins would invade WWE headquarters and fuck shit up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That's the promo for SD? :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's all about The Queen. Don't give a crap about the other 5 in this mix tag tbh.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Triple H is becoming Undertaker, he pops up around WM time to have a big match, then disappears off the face of the earth the next day.


If by disappear off the face of the Earth, you mean showing up on NXT and posting photos constantly of himself.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That SD Live commercial ... Feels good to hear him say The Champ Is Here again. 

PLEASE GIVE ME STYLES VERSUS CENA VERSUS ORTON @ MANIA


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth was great just now. This is the Seth that was needed


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

2 dollars say Bayley pins Charlotte tonight.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

So I guess the show is going to end with Roman standing tall over Stroman?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

All Rollins needed was a story and angle to get things going. The guy is the total package.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> That's the promo for SD? :lol


Shit they only booked one SD match on the actual ppv card and clustered the preshow because SDL has the chamber in two weeks.

It is the same way they clustered everything at Survivor Series when they had TLC shortly after it


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Whether it is HHH who shows up himself or whoever Stephanie recruits to do the job, Seth is getting ambushed tonight!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> So I guess the show is going to end with Roman standing tall over Stroman?


Bank on it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth threatening to show up at their house oh goodness!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

TheMenace said:


> Never forget what you're actually looking at












+











What she's probably doing tonight


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I'm hyped for further Seth/Trips interaction :woo I forgive WWE for leaving Seth off the Rumble now LOL.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> That SD Live commercial ... Feels good to hear him say The Champ Is Here again.
> 
> PLEASE GIVE ME STYLES VERSUS CENA VERSUS ORTON @ MANIA


It's a man short. Make it the first 4-Way for the WWE Championship at WM and add Samoa Joe.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So if team Bayley, Sheamus, and Cesaro lose we all know that Cesaro will be the one to eat the pin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> HHH is a bigger draw than the majority of them, he talks better than anyone on Raw bar Jericho, he is in better shape, and he is a Mania staple.
> 
> Say whatever you want, please don't mention Sting, but HHH puts overt the right guy and cements them at Mania. He did it for Bryan, did it for BAtista, did it for Cena, did it for Roman, and did it for Benoit. Heck he was the one as they said who originally brought up Taker was undefeated at Mania and that he had never beaten him either in 2001 to a creative team that was trying to figure out what to do with him, only to job and build the streak.
> 
> HHH is a better Mania performer than a guy like Wyatt, Ambrose, and yes even Jericho based off his past showings


Yeah ur right lets just rely on Triple H to sell the ppv every year and just tell the rest of the roster to fuck off cause they aint bigger than Triple H. 

Its pretty fucking sad this company has to rely on past stars to sell their big ppv every year, TNA, NJPW, ROH etc all have fresh new stars or at least stars from this generation headlining their big shows. They don't have to rely on past names, no they actually know how to create and build stars.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> That promo was fire and she didn't even emasculate him.
> 
> Hope HHH comes and lays a beatdown to add even more to the story. Would love to see Raw end with Rollins getting some color. Would be a great way to get more sympathy, too.


Hope so. I wouldn't be surprised if Triple H gets some pops when he shows up though. Still, I don't see as bad as it was with Reigns, since Seth isn't in that category where hated by the audience.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope Seth goes to their house and interrupts HHHs midnight workouts.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck is this shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Now I'm hyped for further Seth/Trips interaction :woo I forgive WWE for leaving Seth off the Rumble now LOL.


Hype! :mark:


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Steph wants that Rollins meat


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking love that revolving camera angle to Sheamus's entrance theme.

It's nice not to have Cesaro interrupt it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did Rollins imply he would fight her kids, a la New Day?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

This Bayley/Cesaro/Sheamus dynamic is great.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so funny seeing Cesaro being all dorky and Sheamus all annoyed :lmao


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

That's some Ginyu Force shit right there.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm actually relieved that Cesaro and Sheamus are still allies despite what happened to them last night in the rumble match


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bayley Buddies? Please go die in a fire Saxton.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sheamus walking out during Bayley's entrance... :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It's a man short. Make it the first 4-Way for the WWE Championship at WM and add Samoe Joe.


I don't know if Samoa is a big enough star to waltz into WWE and be immediately placed into the Mania ME.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fans should be grateful HHH is still around. I mean with how thin the current roster is in terms of star power. It's great they still have him to enhance talent. Shaemus as a babyface inherently feels wrong.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cesaro wearing the arm bands is sweet!!! Bayley is awesome!!! :bayley


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Bayley Buddies? Please go die in a fire Saxton.


He didn't name them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Hope so. I wouldn't be surprised if Triple H gets some pops when he shows up though. Still, I don't see as bad as it was with Reigns, since Seth isn't in that category where hated by the audience.


He will get a pop. He's been gone for 6 months, though, so nothing wrong with that. As long as the story itself makes sense, that's what I care about most.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> That promo was fire and she didn't even emasculate him.
> 
> Hope HHH comes and lays a beatdown to add even more to the story. Would love to see Raw end with Rollins getting some color. Would be a great way to get more sympathy, too.


there is still a PPV between now and wrestlemania though, i think it's way better if they set up rollins' match at fastlane with a beatdown yes, but delivered by lackey/lackeys while triple h is there


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth GOING IN.
> 
> :mark:


I get this feeling that Seth has been in a few times breh :Seth


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

#FromArchitectToKingslayer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pongo said:


> there is still a PPV between now and wrestlemania though, i think it's way better if they set up rollins' match at fastlane with a beatdown yes, but delivered by lackey/lackeys while triple h is there


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if we get swerved tonight and HHH doesn't really show up, but someone else does. They still have ALOT of time between now and April, so it's cool.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

TRIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH The GOAT IS HERE.

I'd rather see a HHH promo the ENTIRE 3 hours than watch Roman Reigns in a 5 minute match.

Nice knowing you Seth, now GTFO and BOW DOWN.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like the king of kings is not the only thing he will be slaying that's for sure


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte is wearing the same outfit from last night? I hope she washed it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Abisial said:


> He didn't name them.


I'm sure he didn't, but the way he gets excited over the tube men is enough for me. Like a prepubescent boy seeing a set of tits in a nudie mag for the first time awful.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte you sexy b*tch.


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

I hope triple h actually shows up tonight. I forgot how hard raw is to sit through these days. Soooo many adverts.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So is Cesaro's 'psuh' over? His hype faded faster than ____________.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Charlotte you sexy b*tch.


_*Queen*_ Charlotte, mind you


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i think Gallows and Anderson need a woman as part of their group. a badass like charlotte would fit nicely. They need an alexa bliss. i love factions if you can't tell lol.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Charlotte looks like a damn armadillo and Bayley looks like a poor goose.

Off-topic: Sasha looks like an ant from a bugs life.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> I'm sure he didn't, but the way he gets excited over the tube men is enough for me. Like a prepubescent boy seeing a set of tits in a nudie mag for the first time awful.


You mean like Jerry Lawler was during the Attitude and Ruthless aggression era?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

It's very noticeable the difference between how HHH booked Rollins Saturday night and how vince booked him tonight


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

G&A need to do the magic killer on Bayley.

Might even wake the crowd up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if Emma doesn't show up tonight, what they gonna wait yet another month? Cause i don't see them bringing her back in the middle of a ppv build, the night after a ppv seems like the best time.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if we get swerved tonight and HHH doesn't really show up, but someone else does. They still have ALOT of time between now and April, so it's cool.


If something like that happens, they'll probably have Brock destroy Seth and then Triple H shows up to pick up the scraps.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheMenace said:


> I don't know if Samoa is a big enough star to waltz into WWE and be immediately placed into the Mania ME.


They could feed Miz to him at Mania and then have him show up on SDL that week, taking out Cena, Orton and AJ in the same night. That would establish him as Smackdown's monster. His deal could be he should have been in the WWE title match at WM and he was disrespected.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> I'm sure he didn't, but the way he gets excited over the tube men is enough for me. Like a prepubescent boy seeing a set of tits in a nudie mag for the first time awful.



Which is something he is 100% likely forced to do, you realize? Not really fair to shit on him for something he's forced to do.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> You mean like Jerry Lawler was during the Attitude and Ruthless aggression era?


Yeah that dirty old man was/is annoying as well.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Gallows with his best Red skull impression.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

I love a good spinebuster so damn much


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if they gave out awards for it Charlotte would win "Most improved body" man she used to have the body of a malnourished transvestite.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> i think Gallows and Anderson need a woman as part of their group. a badass like charlotte would fit nicely. They need an alexa bliss. i love factions if you can't tell lol.


Gallows and Anderson would make nice minions for The Queen.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Annoying? Puppies! Jerry was hilarous.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Charlotte is wearing the same outfit from last night? I hope she washed it.



No different than Sheamus, Cesaro, New Day, Dean, Becky, ect, ect wearing the same gear literally all the time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear if they gave out awards for it Charlotte would win "Most improved body" man she used to have the body of a malnourished transvestite.


The weight gain did her wonders.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Botch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Didn't even look like they caught Cesaro


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice recovery by Cesaro only for them to completely drop him :lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

cesaro is still the legal man


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice recovery by Cesaro


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dayum, Cesaro botched and then got dropped....poor guy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Charlotte with the job. So is it Bayley's Gang Buddies? lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

W.....we've been through this before.

"_______ has pinned the women's champion! This means she might win during their title match at the next PPV"

*Jk 16-0*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I gotta give credit to Cesaro. That might not have been perfect, but he recovered well from that mistake


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why should champions lose non-title matches all the damn time? Here's a thought, don't put them in matches where they have to lose to begin with.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emasculating time


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins will need something to do for Fastlane and he is clearly not facing Triple H until Mania. I wonder what they'll do.


I'm hoping he gets a mystery opponent that turns out being.................


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So.... Both women's champions have been pinned clean in six-person tag matches in the last 24 hours......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A belly-to-belly suplex is her finisher? fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Steph emascualting Foley lol. Foley acknowledged the suit! :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

And it only took you 90 minutes to confront him!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so fucking tired of Charlotte losing on Raw so easily, yet is un fucking beatable on ppv for whatever reason....


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Botch


It's cool. He recovered well from that


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Way to botch Cesaro :lol. Told you Bayley was gonna pin Charlotte.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That Steph cleavage tho.... :book


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

a brainfart :lol just a zillion chair shots did that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Charlotte is wearing the same outfit from last night? I hope she washed it.


She can get at least 3 matches before she really really needs to


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph's face is full of botox, but those tits are legendary


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mick stood up for himself good for Mick! Lol!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So the champs Alexa and Charlotte and both ate clean pinfalls in 6 tag team matches. Clearly building Bayley Charlotte and Naomi and Alexa for EC.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

God that was painful. The biggest star of all backstage interview skits is the tumbleweed. Did you see it there? I did


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh god, worst nightmare might come true, they're going to give neville a crown. 

I just hope Pete Dunn comes out and fucking brutalises him for trying to steal the limelight from him on the gbchampionship tourney.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

N*EVIL*LE! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm so fucking tired of Charlotte losing on Raw so easily, yet is un fucking beatable on ppv for whatever reason....


Seeing all the peasants that are in the Raw Women's division, The Queen should never lose. NEVER!!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Abisial said:


> No different than Sheamus, Cesaro, New Day, Dean, Becky, ect, ect wearing the same gear literally all the time.


I don't pay much attention to Seamus and Cesaro's attire but the rest have different color gear as does Charlotte.



SAMCRO said:


> I'm so fucking tired of Charlotte losing on Raw so easily, yet is un fucking beatable on ppv for whatever reason....


She's a different person on PPV?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Mick putting Stephanie in her place!

unk


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Mick stood up for himself good for Mick! Lol!


it comes a point when a man just can't backdown

to Mick that point it's when he needs to screw up Owens apparently :justsayin


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> So the champs Alexa and Charlotte and both ate clean pinfalls in 6 tag team matches. Clearly building Bayley Charlotte and Naomi and Alexa for EC.


With Alexa I get it, they are trying to build Naomi again to be a credible contender to her title after being out with injury. But i hate champions getting pinned clean.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> Oh god, worst nightmare might come true, they're going to give neville a crown.
> 
> I just hope Pete Dunn comes out and fucking brutalises him for trying to steal the limelight from him on the gbchampionship tourney.


I would love for that to happen :mark::mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think the booking is fine. Alexa should of never taken a pin fall, that was stupid. At least in this context, their was two woman. not 6 like on SD.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Mick stood up for himself good for Mick! Lol!





WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Mick stood up for himself, against Stephanie, good luck with that Mick!


Fixed.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

WE GON BLOW YO MINE
WE GON B CHILLN 
blahblah dont know what hes saying

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Which is something he is 100% likely forced to do, you realize? Not really fair to shit on him for something he's forced to do.


Well shitting on the person and shitting on the character are two different things. I'm sure Saxton is doing everything he is told in his ear piece. Thus, I'm not shitting on Saxton the person but rather Saxton the character...the same way I would shit on any other character I loath being portrayed by a person.

I'm well aware Saxton the person isn't afflicted with stunted development who gets uber happy when he gets to dress up in a onesie on Halloween and gets near orgasmic off Bayley bears and now Bayley buddies, like the character he portrays.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826254849549488129 :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Neville looks good with his first MR Title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nevill just throwing the belt into the ring :lol

No complains about that of course, it is only wrong if Reigns does it.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I like heel Neville


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I suggested Bayley try a belly 2 belly from the middle turnbuckle weeks ago. Now I'm thinking she should do the Macho Man elbow drop in her matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they seriously changed the color of the ropes for Neville to stand in the ring and talk. lol this fucking company man.....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Neville is probably the best booked guy in the company, so now that he won the title he will start jobbing fpalm


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I gotta say Neville getting put in the CW division is one of the best decisions WWE has made IMO. He's been allowed to thrive and show what he can really do.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hail to the King of the Cruiserweights! :bow


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Gentleman Rudeboy :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Adrian Neville = regular saiyan form

Braun Strowman = legendary super saiyan form


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Nevill just throwing the belt into the ring :lol
> 
> No complains about that of course, it is only wrong if Reigns does it.


Neville's a heel


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

They should have done this with Neville a long time ago. Also glad they dropped the typical foreigner gimmick before it got started. He's much better than that right now.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus no one cares about this cruiserweight shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is a completely different Neville than babyface Neville that is for sure and I mean that in a good way.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's crazy to think Neville is one of the more decent mic workers on the roster.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rich Swann is so shiny :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

This Raw is excruciatingly dull.....


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Jesus no one cares about this cruiserweight shit.


Look, guys! I finally found him! The guy who speaks for everyone!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Never cared for Neville a.k.a. Mini-McIntyre, but they should've kept him heel from the get go.

#NoCapes 

- Vic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Adrian Neville = regular saiyan form
> 
> Braun Strowman = legendary super saiyan form


What is a Saiyan?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is literally the worst crowd of all time. Jesus.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Neville has the rattiest looking beard, like it can't grow in on the sides all the way and its just a bunch of fuzz.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Neville's a heel


Austin and Rock did it as faces too.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WWE becomes Game of Thrones! :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Black Jericho is cutting a decent promo here.


----------



## Skyraider666 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> What is a Saiyan?


Dragon Ball reference :quite


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Boy, Neville has been on fire since turning heel.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's crazy to think Neville is one of the more decent mic workers on the roster.


he's actually turning into one of the best all around performers on raw.

Now he's not there, not yet. But damn he's bringing it every week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> I don't pay much attention to Seamus and Cesaro's attire but the rest have different color gear as does Charlotte.
> 
> 
> 
> She's a different person on PPV?


New Day constantly wear 1 outfit for months on end before changing color schemes.

Dean constantly wears 1 color of wife beater before switching.

Becky wore that same merch shirt and shorts for about a year.

(I don't remember who else I listed lol)


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> What is a Saiyan?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon_Ball_Z


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Rich Swann is one of the best strikers in the company


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

someone in creative has been binge watching GOT in order to get over the depression of having to work creative on Raw lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I like this segment! Neville acts like an arrogant jerk after winning the Cruiserweight title, Rich Swann gives a serious and decent promo after losing his title, and they have a nice brawl afterwards


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Mahal has become Rusev's permanent lacky because of a dumb comedy skit backstage.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pongo said:


> he's actually tuning into one of the best all around performers on raw.
> 
> Now he's not there, not yet. But damn he's bringing it every week.


One of the more underrated improvements tbh, you can tell he's worked to get better.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they seriously changed the color of the ropes for Neville to stand in the ring and talk. lol this fucking company man.....


They might as well have brought Aries out on commentary again while they were at it.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Austin and Rock did it as faces too.


The Rock and Austin was actually liked by majority of the audience. Also, Austin was a tweener and not meant to be a full blown babyface like Reigns


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I've been watching my cat sleep more than I've been watching RAW


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> WWE becomes Game of Thrones! :lol


Charlotte is Cercie
Rollins is Jaime before he lost his hand
Neville is Joffrey
Strowman is the Mountain


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

DammitC said:


> I like this segment! Neville acts like an arrogant jerk after winning the Cruiserweight title, Rich Swann gives a serious and decent promo after losing his title, and they have a nice brawl afterwards


Don't turn your back to your king :trips5


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Great Segment. It made me pumped for the inevitable rematch. Rich Swann really is growing to be a good performer. I really think the CW division is getting better and better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> The Rock and Austin was actually liked by majority of the audience.


I don't see what that has to do with how they treat the title itself.




> Also, Austin was a tweener and not meant to be a full blown babyface like Reigns


Reigns hasn't been a full blown babyface since the RAW after Mania at the earliest. It is only IWC smarks that try to think he is.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> One of the more underrated improvements tbh, you can tell he's worked to get better.


Neville has always had that. I would say go and watch his NXT stuff but that is so tired I won't even bother.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Charlotte is Cercie
> Rollins is Jaime before he lost his hand
> Neville is Joffrey
> *Strowman is the Mountain*


Holy shit, yes!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev better not eat the pin.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Pongo said:


> he's actually turning into one of the best all around performers on raw.
> 
> Now he's not there, not yet. But damn he's bringing it every week.


Remember too that while very short he sports one of the better physiques on the roster. Neville keeps this work up for six months and WWE might wanna give another look at where they see Neville in the overall landscape.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That Rollins looked like Reigns

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i always did think Jon Snow's friend at the nights watch looked exactly like Neville


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

holy shit if swann would of actually bended the knee :lol:lol:lol

bend the knee swann :vince5


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte is Cercie
Rollins is Jaime before he lost his hand
Neville is Joffrey
Strowman is the Mountain
HHH is Ned Stark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Neville has always had that. I would say go and watch his NXT stuff but that is so tired I won't even bother.


I've watched his NXT stuff, he was my favorite NXT performer before he was called up. He showed glimpses of this during his feud w/ Sami but it's on a whole different level now.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Rich Swann is so shiny :lol


As Chris Rock once said, "glistening like Patrick Ewing in the fourth quarter", lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh boy, does that mean we gotta endure "Mr Worldwide" Pitbull at Mania now? oof.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha, you sexy b*tch.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha's gonna beat the living shit out of Bayley soon.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Skyraider666 said:


> Dragon Ball reference :quite


:hmm: I don't think that's anything to brag about........but thanks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha is so turning heel


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

WWE keeping Flo Rida employed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Sasha's attitude and demeanor right now really tells you how she feels about her spot right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Sasha will end up losing again and the angle is that she will snap and turn heel.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha with the Bayley shade


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I wonder if Flo Rida has the record for most appearances on a "ppv theme" track now? Man someone in WWE marketing really likes him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE doctors with revolutionary medical care - BANDAGES. A step up from Z-paks


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So Sasha will end up losing again and the angle is that she will snap and turn heel.


So pretty much she'll be Raw's Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Skyraider666 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> :hmm: I don't think that's anything to brag about........but thanks


What am I bragging about? :serious: If you feel mad at me, sorry


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

She asked him to leave so they could talk in private but they are being filmed and millions of people are watching lol! I guess that's just a silly wrestling trope or something like that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol god is this the only way anyone turns heel now? they go on a losing streak and snap? Natalya did it, and Ziggler recently did it, so every recent heel turn has happened because that wrestler was a losing streak and got fed up.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Sasha's knee is the new Cesaro shoulder.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> So Sasha will end up losing again and the angle is that she will snap and turn heel.


and than gets pinned by kalisto immediately after the heel turn :hogan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the shade of Sasha's hair 

Is the start of the breakdown of Chris and KO's friendship begins?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That Bromance :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why are Zayn and Owens wearing that arm band? Is it because of that Mosque shooting?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Sasha's gonna beat the living shit out of Bayley soon.


Oh yes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho looks like he wants out of JeriKO...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J vs KO at WM is going to be......aight.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

As expected, that Rollins/Triple H segment will be the main event.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

So when we going to see Brock?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Jericho looks like he wants out of JeriKO...


He looks like he wants out of WWE I am too old for this shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God at what point exactly did Owens turn into a giant pussy? In NXT he was a bad ass dominate champion who got shit done on his own, debuted on the main roster and beat Cena's ass clean twice. But this Owens is scared of his own fucking shadow and terrified at the thought of having a match without someone at ringside to protect him.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Why are Zayn and Owens wearing that arm band? Is it because of that Mosque shooting?


Yes it is because of that


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuckery mcfuckbags incoming. there is no fucking way on earth they are making owens fight fucking strowman tonight for anything more than a couple of minutes before interference deals with it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Why are Zayn and Owens wearing that arm band? Is it because of that Mosque shooting?


Yeah.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God at what point exactly did Owens turn into a giant pussy? In NXT he was a bad ass dominate champion who got shit done on his own, debuted on the main roster and beat Cena's ass clean twice.


It's easy to be a bad ass when you're 265 pounds and are whopping up on 210 pound Sami Zayn and 190 pound Finn Balor. KO can't fuck with someone who is as big or bigger than him so he has to be a coward.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That movie The Girl On The Train painting all men as creepy potential rapists, get out of here with that feminist BS.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God at what point exactly did Owens turn into a giant pussy? In NXT he was a bad ass dominate champion who got shit done on his own, debuted on the main roster and beat Cena's ass clean twice.


KO more was an opportunistic guy who was vicious. Beat Cena once, and it's fine for him to put over that Braun is scary dude. Heels shouldn't be looking to fight Braun

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Fixed.


Yeah Stephanie will probably get back at him somehow. I guess that's part of her being a heel though.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Loooool World Champion not main eventing raw again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Chris just walking off to the commentary table and ditching KO :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JDP2016 said:


> It's easy to be a bad ass when you're 265 pounds and are whopping up on 210 pound Sami Zayn and 190 pound Finn Balor. KO can't fuck with someone who is as big or bigger than him so he has to be a coward.


But he beat Cena clean.... twice.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ring side? Ring up? Looks like HHH Rollins main events. I Think WWE made a big statement at the rumble when Cena Styles was higher up on the card. That the WWE title is THE title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah interesting continuity there, with Owens going to commentary in that previous match Jericho had with Reigns. Now Jericho is on commentary. Good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> Why are Zayn and Owens wearing that arm band? Is it because of that Mosque shooting?


The MSM was all over it until they discovered the I.D of the psycho. Suddenly there's silence :hmm:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Pongo said:


> it comes a point when a man just can't backdown
> 
> to Mick that point it's when he needs to screw up Owens apparently :justsayin


A little progress is better than nothing lol!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> W.....we've been through this before.
> 
> "_______ has pinned the women's champion! This means she might win during their title match at the next PPV"
> 
> *Jk 16-0*


Which I have no problem with, btw. No woman on the raw roster deserves to take the title off of Charlotte right now.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That movie The Girl On The Train painting all men as creepy potential rapists, get out of here with that feminist BS.


Yeah they should just paint men of color and Muslim men as rapists. :surprise:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

STROWMANIA IS ABOUT TO RUN WILD BRUDDER!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman wans


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I knew it!

Triple H storyline is main eventing RAW over the all mighty Universal Championship, never change Trips.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Everything that touches Raw turns to cancer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho owned.

:lmao


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Jeribotch in full swing


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Abisial said:


> New Day constantly wear 1 outfit for months on end before changing color schemes.
> 
> Dean constantly wears 1 color of wife beater before switching.
> 
> ...


I don't know about that. Becky changes her gear every month it seems like. Look at what she wore at the Rumble last year, Wretlemania, Summerslam, and Backlash and what she wore last night.






































Thats not a whole year. BTW Happy Birthday to Becky Lynch tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well that's one way to ensure Chris doesn't interfere :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This n*gga Braun wildin lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> KO more was an opportunistic guy who was vicious. Beat Cena once, and it's fine for him to put over that Braun is scary dude. Heels shouldn't be looking to fight Braun
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Yeah but Owens acts scared shitless from almost all his opponents, he looked like he was scared for his life when he heard his match with Reigns was no dq.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn did Jericho cross eye Bruan? DAMN :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Braun is great


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well shit...sucks for you Kevin :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit. Braun throat kicked Jericho! :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oooh I'm hoping we get a no announcers match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

F*CK YOU STROWMAN YOU DON'T HURT THE GOAT !


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah they should just paint men of color and Muslim men as rapists. :surprise:


Not at all.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Strowman taking out Jericho :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Strowman is fucking great! :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brrraaaaaaauuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! Killed Jericho! :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Strowman, the monster with brains.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Good lord, reading the live recap of this mess over on F4W, all I can think of is the wrestling episode of South Park. God bless you guys for your perseverance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun is such a beast. I use to hate this dude to the point where I called "taking a shit", "taking a Strowman".

Now I find myself marking for him every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was hilarious to me for some reason.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jojo! kada


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho didn't deserve this treatment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is Jericho Dead? :lol. Seriosuley though Bruan is smart. He took out Jericho so he does not interfere.


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

What is the point of having a championship if it doesn't main event, the champion is booked as an utter coward and the biggest wrestlers on the show have little interest in it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good move by Braun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman about to ruin everything isn't it?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Poor Jericho :lmao


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Reigns Inconibg folks


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

one can hope


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God at what point exactly did Owens turn into a giant pussy? In NXT he was a bad ass dominate champion who got shit done on his own, debuted on the main roster and beat Cena's ass clean twice. But this Owens is scared of his own fucking shadow and terrified at the thought of having a match without someone at ringside to protect him.


Well...he's a main roster heel.

With that said, Its not just any random match...it's strowman. I have zero problem with him selling Strowman as an intimidating opponent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns gonna interfere soon.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just hit him with a low blow or count yourself out fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dropkick from Owens... :nice


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

#DeathByStrowman


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its going to happen


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Poor Chris Jericho. He just had a stressful and exhausting 24 hours:

- Getting suspended in a shark cage up high for 20 minutes when he's afraid of heights

- Surviving in the rumble match for 61 minutes while taking lots of abuse 

- Having a solid back-and-forth match with Sami Zayn earlier tonight and losing

- Now a chokeslam on the announcer's table by Braun Strowman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns should be running in to cause a DQ at any minute now...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Braun will be a World Champ by Summerslam at least.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Owens has my sympy. Braun is out for blood.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Would be so cool if in Samoa Joe's WM entrance he is scorted by ... ninjas.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't wait for the surprised reactions when Reigns interferes.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Strowman is basically Big Show in 1999.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Strowman is gonna win by dq :vince2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

mattheel said:


> Well...he's a main roster heel.
> 
> With that said, Its not just any random match...it's strowman. I have zero problem with him selling Strowman as an intimidating opponent.


Again Owens acts scared to death of nearly every opponent he has to face, he looked scared shitless when he heard his match with Reigns was no dq. He's a total pussy and afraid of everyone.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

the_hound said:


> its going to happen


Holy shit :rollins


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun still looks confused in the ring sometimes. Like he's waiting for someone to tell him what to do next. But other than that, he's been looking strong.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Braun has been moderately protected compared to most modern WWE big guys. I like it. But it's all bout dat Reigns.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That picture.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If Reigns coats Braun the championship now, he's going to have X-Pac level heat


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I don't know about that. Becky changes her gear every month it seems like. Look at what she wore at the Rumble last year, Wretlemania, Summerslam, and Backlash and what she wore last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok maybe I was pushing it with Becky :lol , but my point was it's not unheard of for a wrestler to wear the same outfit consecutively.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're starting to build up sympathy for Jericho, cos I don't know if he actually would have interfered lol. He didn't seem into the idea.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

How long before Reigns comes out to cause a DQ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The ring post is Braun's kryptonite


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

This match has been very good this far


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Again Owens acts scared to death of nearly every opponent he has to face, he looked scared shitless when he heard his match with Reigns was no dq. He's a total pussy and afraid of everyone.


"Main roster heel"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lok said:


> Brrraaaaaaauuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! Killed Jericho! :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good Universal title match thus far.

EDIT: Spoke too soon...sigh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman reigns in 3...2...1


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

There goes Roman!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm actually loving this.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Motherfucker!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns is here!! Woke up this dead crowd. Pop of the night so far.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So would Dr. Death Steve Williams, :cole. But I guess no love since :jr isn't on the show.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey Look! It's WF's favorite wrestler!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> But he beat Cena clean.... twice.


Owens has about 15-20 pounds on Cena.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Creative is trolling the world with Roman Reigns right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KO selling like a geek and Roman not selling shit fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns comes out sucks the life out of the building.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First time I watch Raw in a couple of months and now I really regret it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not good when the top face is getting booed in a place like Laredo, TX.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

More "strong" booking for this fuck. :eyeroll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eh, turnabout's fair play. Strowman did the same to him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Strowman is just Reigns' filler feud until Undertaker returns at Fastlane.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Super Reigns


----------



## Pepe Botella (Jan 20, 2017)

fuckery again :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> KO selling like a geek and Roman not selling shit fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


KO took more punishment then Reigns last night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple threat title match next week? Roman vs Braun at Fastlane?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Romanssuper booking in vintage form.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

He had to get his heat back from KO....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Strowman is just Reigns' filler feud until Undertaker returns at Fastlane.


Yep it will be Reigns vs Braun at Fastlane and then Reigns vs Taker at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're having Braun not sell it already. Nice.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

At least hes not talking, hes just coming out kick some ass leave.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol geez


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

K.O will go down in history as the most irrelevant world champ in history.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Came in and cleaned house lol


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I swear... Roman would squash prime 80's Hogan


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Reigns comes out sucks the life out of the building.


You mean put life back into the building. Crowd was fuckin dead until Roman showed up.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Roman looks way more bad ass in that Roman Empire wife beater than the other tac gear


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

This must piss some smarks.

But badass based Roman is entertaining. :mark:


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm suppose to cheer?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Last night

"Why is Reigns ignoring Strowman"

Tonight

"Omg why is Reigns interfering"

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope Taker costs Reigns the match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns getting a ton of heat, like normally.

That was the most forced looking "beat-down" I've ever seen. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rainmaka! said:


> Braun has been moderately protected compared to most modern WWE big guys. I like it. But it's all bout dat Reigns.....


Exactly, this entire Braun push from day one was all just building up a big monster to feed to reigns. After Reigns is done with him Braun will be in comedy segments with New Day dancing for the foreseeable future or maybe be even demoted to Rusev's lacky. Enjoy this push while it lasts Braun.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Great promo by Seth tonight!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> KO took more punishment then Reigns last night.


you Roman fans are the worst, got to give it to you, you just don't give up


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Roman is a piece of shit. Why is this talentless fuck even in the WWE? Seriously.


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

Every time I hear reigns music my eyelids get heavy and I struggle to stay awake. Can he for once not turn up and do something that's clearly done to force him over.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sending your biggest face out there to interfere in a heel vs heel match and the face getting more boos than anybody on the roster :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar is here :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brock is here!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok...Lesnar? Hmm....interesting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I had no idea Bork was here.:mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

and reigns look strong again. yay.


cause 3 superman punches and 2 spears arent enough for this jerk.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice swerve, good to see Brock.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somebody is going to Suplex City tonight.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Heyman and his "nerd who hangs outs with class bully" walk.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pepe Botella said:


> fuckery again


So that wasn't the logical outcome?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

oh look Goldberg's bitch


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I would rather it have been Triple H in that car tbh :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone else liking how banged up some of the superstars are tonight (Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Sami Zayn, Sasha Banks, etc.). It makes their pain and the viewing experience a little more realistic.

Kinda like how guys like Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Randy Orton, and Triple H (I think) sold their injuries being taped up on Raw after New Year's Resolution 2005 from their Elimination Chamber match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... is Steph sicking Brock on Rollins to take him out.. as some type of "scratch my back, I scratch yours" type ordeal?

Rollins/Brock for a month could be gold.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Let's go bork


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So are they going to have Rollins waiting in the parking lot for HHH how's this going down?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MORE DATES FOR BROCK!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I had no idea Bork was here.:mark:


Isn't he supposed to be on every RAW leading to Mania going by the list of dates they released recently?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

BORK IS THERE!!!! :mark::mark:



SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, this entire Braun push from day one was all just building up a big monster to feed to reigns. After Reigns is done with him Braun will be in comedy segments with New Day dancing for the foreseeable future or maybe be even demoted to Rusev's lacky. Enjoy this push while it lasts Braun.


This trajectory will go down before the summer I'm convinced.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JDP2016 said:


> K.O will go down in history as the most irrelevant world champ in history.


You do forget that the Miz was WWE Champion going into WrestleMania 27.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> K.O will go down in history as the most irrelevant world champ in history.


I think that honor already belongs to Jack Swagger.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> This must piss some smarks.
> 
> But badass based Roman is entertaining. :mark:


no this piss off fans you stupid idiot.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I had no idea Bork was here.:mark:


God have mercy of the poor bastard they'll use to give brock some heat back :hogan


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> you Roman fans are the worst, got to give it to you, you just don't give up


I just speak the truth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

​


jayman321 said:


> Roman is a piece of shit. Why is this talentless fuck even in the WWE? Seriously.


It's not that he's talentless, it's the fact that he's constantly shoved down our throats. Pretty much saying Vince is the blame, not Roman.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Didn't see that coming :mark HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay we get to hear Heyman talk and watch Lesnar stand beside him making faces. God damn let Brock get on the mic pissed the fuck off and cut a bad ass promo, he's capable of it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> Roman is a piece of shit. Why is this talentless fuck even in the WWE? Seriously.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> and reigns look strong again. yay.
> 
> 
> cause 3 superman punches and 2 spears arent enough for this jerk.


Boohoo Strowman no sold all of it but ignore that right

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> you Roman fans are the worst, got to give it to you, you just don't give up


Hey now don't paint us all with the same brush


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:lelbrock:brock4:brock


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

For anyone interested Cena is keeping the title to at least late March. Him and AJ are having a Street fight here on a house show in NC


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean vs Corbin being advertised for house shows days before wrestlemania....


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Cole STFU with that O..M..G shit..

We JUST saw him in the parking lot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> no this piss off fans you stupid idiot.


*Fake pisses y'all off


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I would rather it have been Triple H in that car tbh :lol


Yeah because you like predictability and rubbish


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> no this piss off fans you stupid idiot.


U mad breh? 

Roman=GOAT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> I just speak the truth.


yeah, because breaking 2 tables, getting hit with brass knuckles and competing in 2 matches is like a walk in a beach fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*chants * Brocks gonna kill you x5
Rip all the jobbers lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dead crowd is dead


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

We did not expect him, but we had his pyro ready to go!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Dean vs Corbin being advertised for house shows days before wrestlemania....


Yup saw that too :cry I'll be going to that show tho.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

BORK WANT GOLDBERG NOW!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lesnar struggled a bit on his hop up to the apron... has he lost a step?

Man if Heyman dumped Lesnar for Samoa Joe tonight.... man oh man!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Hey now don't paint us all with the same brush


Sorry were all together in this. Gots to stick together!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brock is so pissed he's gonna let Heyman tell us how he feels.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Boohoo Strowman no sold all of it but ignore that right
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


braun is a beast. 

keep protecting roman.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Business is about to pick up. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Hey now don't paint us all with the same brush


You are cool, I'm sorry, "some Reigns fans"


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lesnar struggled a bit on his hop up to the apron... has he lost a step?


Maybe he's uh..you know ... tired?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You could tell Brock actually enjoyed the Suplex City Chants


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Sorry were all together in this. Gots to stick together!!!


Not really.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

A-Will said:


> I'm suppose to cheer?


I don't know. Literally the only thing that's been separating him from being a heel is not cheating to change a match's outcome in situations like that. But Sami did that once to Braun in retaliation too, although not for a title, and they still treat him like a good guy. That was weird and I'm boggled right now.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

Wrong thread!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

finalnight said:


> We did not expect him, but we had his pyro ready to go!!


Well Heyman probably called in ahead to make sure Brock always gets his pyro lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Brock lost his smile and has to climb back up the food chain. 

Never thought I would see that angle


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brock's mad af


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heyman stealing Sandows' lines.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd: Suplex city, Suplex city, Suplex city....* 2 secs later*.....GOLBERG, GOLDBERG, GOLDBERG :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman whining on Brock's behalf :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That moment when you realize that Brock Lesnar STILL lasted longer in the rumble last night than he did at Survivor Series :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> I just speak the truth.


There is no such thing as truth in wrestling, especially the WWE sort. So just.... stop it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brock fears the mic more than Goldberg.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Not really.


We kinda are by default. No worries all on good fun on here. Just having fun


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> braun is a beast


He is, and Reigns is a beast, a beast who got fucked over by Braun. So he came to get his revenge.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn Rounda :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn. Heyman with the Rousey shade.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oooooooh ronda name drops


----------



## Big Red Login (Apr 2, 2012)

They gave Taker streak to power-up Lesnar after the shit job they did with him before (Cena, HHH), only to gave that rub to Oldberg of all people. 

WWE needs to go bankrupt.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> There is no such thing as truth in wrestling, especially the WWE sort. So just.... stop it.


your probably the only guy that thinks with logic here right now. congrats.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

ANGLE?!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I cannot wait for Bork to fucking eviscerate Goldberg at Mania.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Is clear this will be the final year they could milk Brock Lesnar, I wonder who will take his spot.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lesnar struggled a bit on his hop up to the apron... has he lost a step?
> 
> Man if Heyman dumped Lesnar for Samoa Joe tonight.... man oh man!


He's pretty clearly putting on weight around the midsection. Not the good kind. He's probably just not been conditioning and keeping in shape as much.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

botch


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Kurt Angle mention !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This crowd full of morons booed Hogan's name. FUCK YOU CUNTS


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Somewhere MAyweather sitting there watching this like everyone gets beat YEAH BUT


----------



## JollyKrun (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> He is, and Reigns is a beast, a beast who got fucked over by Braun. So he came to get his revenge.


Then why didn't he attack Braun in the Royal Rumble match last night?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

hogan :mark: 

angle :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i thought heyman said cena won the wcw title


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> He is, and Reigns is a beast, a beast who got fucked over by Braun. So he came to get his revenge.


yep and you know how to do that a fuckin SPEAR would have been enough to put strowman down.
but first they needed to spam a few superman punches

+ another spear to kevin owens so he can look more dumb than he allready is.

if this is not a superman then fuck off.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

are you sure your kids don't say 'yeah but rybaxel' lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Can this shitty ass crowd make up their mind?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman just sounds whiny and annoying. Shut up Paul.

And Heyman saying that Brock is proud of his accomplishments. Nahhhh, he just wants the money lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Heyman still a god on the mic.


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

Where is this going? If lesnar beats Goldberg at wrestlemania what does it even mean? Unless he squashes him he still looks bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There it is.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sometimes the Heyman style of of selling a single idea the entire promo gets a bit grindy and repetitive.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Challenge made!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. The Mania match officially announced. Plz don't put the title in this match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The crowd pointed too :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

lesnar is just here for now.
they fucked this up big time with him.

WHO CARES WHEN HE SLAYS GOLDBERG NOW


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

And Brock's redemption story has begun :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish Paul would go back to wearing a hat and cover that ugly skullet.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yup saw that too :cry I'll be going to that show tho.



That's 3 Ls in a row


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

my back is killing me


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Paul Heyman is on his sht right now. He's rippin it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JollyKrun said:


> Then why didn't he attack Braun in the Royal Rumble match last night?


You can explain it as he figured he'd still be around when he entered. Or he was behind "win the Rumble again" on Reigns to do list.

He came into the Rumble pissed. He's been pissed since he lost to KO. Had an attitude with Taker. They are telling a story with him. It's slowly becoming clear shit not going his way is pissing him off.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Keep the title away from this match, plz WWE. It doesn't need it and it would ruin that title further.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So fucking predictable :lol.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Raw is booty


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lesnar didn't do a thing and just made over a million dollars. smh


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

If Goldberg wins the Universal title and passes it to Brock at Part-TimeMania, will Brock lose it to someone on RawAfterMania to someone?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Be funny if Goldberg just thought it over for a minute and then just shrug and said no thanks to the challenge lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lesnar BETTER go over at WM, or WTF man!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I just realized something. This may be the first RAW in a really long time where I don't have to suffer through any New Day shenanigans. That would make this one of the greatest RAWs ever based on that alone.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ahh maybe HHH will actually show up if it's the main event tonight.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I love Paul Heyman.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait. Show Seth how to do a real pedigree.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Heyman with the same tired ass promo. Just give me Brock, interviewed by Michael Cole, swearing and talking about piss and blood.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> lesnar is just here for now.
> they fucked this up big time with him.
> 
> WHO CARES WHEN HE SLAYS GOLDBERG NOW


HE needs to Hogan his ass, not Cena him. Don't take him to suplexcity, break his ribs and wear his blood art this point


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lesnar BETTER go over at WM, or WTF man!


He is. There is no way in hell Lesnar would have agreed to lose in 1:26 at SurvivorSeries if he weren't going over at Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep Lesnar sure did earn half a million this time, took a lot of talent and effort to stand there letting someone else talk while you think about what kind of chicken you're gonna eat tonight when you get home.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

GUYS THIS RAW HAS BEEN A SUCCESS AND YOU KNOW WHY ?!?! NO NEW DAY !! :Vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate the fact that the universal title might be on the line as well, in that match.. I sure hope the fuck not.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Heyman was kinda flat with the promo still good tho


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

But yeah BUT, BUT, BUT. GOLDBERG. BUT BUT then they well say BUT Brock BUTT LESNAR.... BUT


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Brock Lesnar's redemption story begins.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

That has to be piped in. I'm here live and not a single person booed that. Not one. 



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> This crowd full of morons booed Hogan's name. FUCK YOU CUNTS


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I just realized something. This may be the first RAW in a really long time where I don't have to suffer through any New Day shenanigans. That would make this one of the greatest RAWs ever based on that alone.


oh honey, please don't speak too soon, something is coming between this segment and the HHH Rollins confrontation. my money is on new day.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hysteria said:


> I just realized something. This may be the first RAW in a really long time where I don't have to suffer through any New Day shenanigans. That would make this one of the greatest RAWs ever based on that alone.


You know who's going to show up next segment


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> NO NEW DAY !! :Vince


Wait, they still can ruin it...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lesnar BETTER go over at WM, or WTF man!


He is. That's the whole point of the match. Brock's redemption.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> I just realized something. This may be the first RAW in a really long time where I don't have to suffer through any New Day shenanigans. That would make this one of the greatest RAWs ever based on that alone.


I so fucking hope you're right but we still have 40 minutes left


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Wait, they still can ruin it...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

For people saying Brock got pay so much money to just stand there. He doesn't get paid per appearance. He gets paid in full then he shows up per contract.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> He is. That's the whole point of the match. Brock's redemption.


I'm going to enjoy it so much. I hope he brutalises him lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> yep and you know how to do that a fuckin SPEAR would have been enough to put strowman down.
> but first they needed to spam a few superman punches
> 
> + another spear to kevin owens so he can look more dumb than he allready is.
> ...


Superman lost 2 times yesterday night yet he's still Superman. Jeez I wish people looked at everybody else the same way. Reigns is the only new guy who people trust will be okay even when he loses, those other guys could use that type of love lol.

As far as Braun, no Braun shouldn't be going from needing a double spear from Reigns and Goldberg, to just getting speared by Reigns (as far as non match segments are concerned). Reigns needed 2 Superman punches and a spear to get him off his feet, and Braun wasn't even down long.

Normal viewers would be going "wow this Braun dude is an obstacle" But some hardcore fans are so on Reigns dick they can't notice anything but what he's doing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha, you sexy b*tch.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate Nia's theme.


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

I would love to see joe vs lesner at mania tbh. You can tell just by watching the rumble that goldberg cant do a whole lot without getting gassed


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> For people saying Brock got pay so much money to just stand there. He doesn't get paid per appearance. He gets paid in full then he shows up per contract.


doesnt change the fact that he earns his money with standing in the ring and being squashed by 50year old part timers.

BROCK HAS THE EASIEST JOB IN THE WWE EVER


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This song does not go good with Nia Jax FFS change it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I hate Nia's theme.


I dislike everything about her. Has no bustiness being on the main roster.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#Rawisrematches nailed it :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

god i hate nia jax.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> Kurt Angle mention !


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

calling it now, calling it fucking right now

owens drops the belt to jericho on raw who in turn drops the belt to golberg at the march ppv, jericho vs owens at mania then brock pins goldberg at mania, the next night either angle shows up or nakamura shows up and challenges brock at the next ppv.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do these current day women in WWE think its so cool and stylish to dye their hair cool aid colors? I don't fucking get it, when did it become hip to dye your entire head of hair completely purple and pink and blue and orange?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

heel_turn said:


> If Goldberg wins the Universal title and passes it to Brock at Part-TimeMania, will Brock lose it to someone on RawAfterMania to someone?


How would anyone know lol. Why did you jump so far ahead lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally Nia is wearing all black

Took long enough, she looks 50 pounds lighter


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not usually into the smaller chicks, but Sasha has a nice lil tight body. 

I bet Bayley comes out to help Sasha, futher annoying/pissing off Sasha.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I hate Nia's theme.


Thank You! Its the living shit and doesn't fit her character at all


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Ayyyyyyyyyyyyy sick segue, Corey.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Unique leg work by Nia :like


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Foley was so against Zayn going after Braun but Sasha goes out there with a bandaged-up knee and he says nothing. Such an anti-woman Long Island liberal


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a nice spot lol, this is why you need giants

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> doesnt change the fact that he earns his money with standing in the ring and being squashed by 50year old part timers.
> 
> BROCK HAS THE EASIEST JOB IN THE WWE EVER


So what I don't see the problem. That's his role he is a special attraction. Seems like people are bitter they don't make that money haha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Squashed two nights in a row? RIP Sasha


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> How would anyone know lol. Why did you jump so far ahead lol


Didn't you get the group text?
#AlternativeFacts are in!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> He is. *There is no way in hell Lesnar would have agreed to lose in 1:26 at SurvivorSeries if he weren't going over at Mani*a.


tbh i don't think he gives a damn

the reports say he suggested it because he saw a goldberg feud as a money feud, but like.. genrally speaking i don't think he's bothered by the way he's booked as long as they don't ask him to dance with the new day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice ineptitude by WWE there with someone ringing the bell.

:lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf was that botch?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Screw job wtf?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Bell ringer fuck up. Lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Who called for the bell though ?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Ahh maybe HHH will actually show up if it's the main event tonight.


Triple H will show up and out pop Rollins. The fans will make Hunter the face in this all because just like Reigns, Rollins has been over shoved down people's throats


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

crowd is dead silent


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Screwjob lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Did a fan ring the bell? :HA


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rb27332 said:


> I would love to see joe vs lesner at mania tbh. You can tell just by watching the rumble that goldberg cant do a whole lot without getting gassed


Neither can Lesnar.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sasha is done. Feels like Nia is the fat kid sitting on the little kids face :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn I love that bubble butt. 

MMMM


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, Sasha keeps getting shit on every week.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh look, they finally get it.

Dress Nia in all black
Make her shit kick people
Don't let her talk

that's it, that's how you do it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

heel_turn said:


> Didn't you get the group text?
> #AlternativeFacts are in!


?? I love how that's became a term.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing Sasha finally beats Nia at Fastlane but who cares by then. They killed her off something fierce. It's obvious Sasha is turning heel soon.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Never saw a run in befrore where they ask the referee to break it up instead of doing it
Themselves


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Obese Turtle*

You guys might think I'm weird.... But I'd gladly get all up in Nia Jax


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

What typa interference was that lmfaoooooooo


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Obese Turtle said:


> Bell ringer fuck up. Lol


I swear I thought they would cut to BAyley ringing it or some shit. Even the ref looked like what the fuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn we still have this Enzo/Cass and Rusev match next...ugh.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

So what this means is Goldberg may win the title at fastlane.
I am one of the few here who want this match but let the title be for Chris vs KO as the feud will mean more that way.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

So what happened there? :lmao Raw is falling apart


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Triple H will show up and out pop Rollins. The fans will make Hunter the face in this all because just like Reigns,* Rollins has been over shoved down people's throats*


Wanna pass me that bowl you're hitting? :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Did a fan ring the bell with something?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ohio State I'm from there lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Obese Turtle said:


> You guys might think I'm weird.... But I'd glad get all up in Nia Jax


You not alone bro I'd tear her walls up


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Triple H will show up and out pop Rollins. The fans will make Hunter the face in this all because just like Reigns, Rollins has been over shoved down people's throats


I don't know about that. But the difference is fans actually like Seth.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, Sasha keeps getting shit on every week.


How to kill face momentum 101: The Sasha Banks story. It's a shame too, unlike some here I actually thought there was big potential for her face run but that's long gone now. A heel turn is her only saving grace this point.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, Sasha keeps getting shit on every week.


and there is a hater in me who can't hold in the evil grin every time it happens


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The Boss got WRECKED!

In an alternate timeline, Chyna Vs. Nia Jax was a great feud.

- Vic


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

For a minute, I thought Bayley randomly rang the bell to stop the match. Still that was hilarious considering she didn't even tap or the ref called for the bell.


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

Would still be way more interesting


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God lol all because Enzo kinda made fun of Mahal in a comedy segment backstage in some group therapy shit 2 months ago Mahal is his enemy for life determined to beat him up every week.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Superman lost 2 times yesterday night yet he's still Superman. Jeez I wish people looked at everybody else the same way. Reigns is the only new guy who people trust will be okay even when he loses, those other guys could use that type of love lol.
> 
> As far as Braun, no Braun shouldn't be going from needing a double spear from Reigns and Goldberg, to just getting speared by Reigns (as far as non match segments are concerned). Reigns needed 2 Superman punches and a spear to get him off his feet, and Braun wasn't even down long.
> 
> Normal viewers would be going "wow this Braun dude is an obstacle" But some hardcore fans are so on Reigns dick they can't notice anything but what he's doing


yep he lost and look HOW he lost kid with the uncleanest way not even brass knuckles couldnt keep him down.
Dude Strowman should recieve one spear to be put down not twice or thrice. anyway this could have put him down for a few seconds THE SUPERMAN PUCHES WERENT NECESSARY. even when why not doing 1 fuckin punch instead of 3???

but hey keep naming some guys you dont know hardcore fans love how fans complaining and whining about other fans.
since they shove roman down my throat you dont need to be suprised if he gets more hate and more attention than others.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brandough said:


> What typa interference was that lmfaoooooooo


It's in character for Bayley. She doesn't want to silly Sasha's honor and get her DQ'd. But dammit she will fucking plead for sympathy


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is my hair, I can mess this hair up if I wanna mess this hair up. 

THANKS BOSLEY.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

What was Bayley doing just standing there telling Nia to get off her? Hit her. Then for some reason Nia just gets off her. Just weird sequences right there.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

@Hysteria ... I think you might be right no new day. I forgot about this godawful tornado tag and didn't realise that was the filler in the final hour. you might get your wish after all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> For a minute, I thought Bayley randomly rang the bell to stop the match. Still that was hilarious considering she didn't even tap or the ref called for the bell.


The bell-ringer has more authority than the referee!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Damn we still have this Enzo/Cass and Rusev match next...ugh.


Either that or New Day. I'll be amazed if they get through a Raw without New Day. Can't see Vince leaving them out.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

He botched trying to open the door.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

are they really thinking about a mutli woman match for the womens title?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Trainer looked like Ted Dibiase there


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Please suffocate me Lana.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lana looks so much better with short hair.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn, Lana! :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Lana's new hairstyle, it looks great on her


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, Lana.. Sit. On. My. Face.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I wish I could say I'm proud to be in your city, but you're JUST a small, pathetic village."

Holy shit :lmao I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ravishing Russian putting that small pathetic village in it's place. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Handsome Rusev :franklol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy fucking hell, Jinder Mahal is fucking massive


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

sick of getting injured sasha since 2016.

RUSSIAN HERO RUSEV MACHKA!
love this guys work.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Lana's dress, it is very pretty!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

here comes Rusev and Jinger my balls


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana! :krillin3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Handsome Rusev!" :lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

guys if sasha turns heel aside from Bayley are there any faces left on the wom BAHW GOD LANA TONIGHT :braun


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


They have had so many ridiculously classic moments together.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great now these guys formulaic introduction...ugh


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

Are they going to start billing him as handsome rusev?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lana said the same thing to us when WWE came to Auckland last year. She called us a "cold, wet miserable little village" :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like Lana's dress it is very pretty!


Didn't see what it looked like. Too busy with my xray vision.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Trainer looked like Ted Dibiase there


Everybody's got a price


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I still think Enzo and Cass should be a pair but not a team. I think they should be like how Michaels and HHH were in the 90's, buddies, and partners but solo. Enzo as the CW champ and in 205 Live would bring fresh air to the division. Cass working the US title scene would work because he's a real big man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rusev about to do the Undashing gimmick


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Handsome Rusev :mark:

Could be the greatest thing since Dashing Cody Rhodes or un-Dashing Cody Rhodes :agree:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How can anyone in back not be looking at this dumb fucker Mahal and knowing he's on roids? Surely Vince or someone should take notice and give this goofy jobber a piss test. He's looking like Test did in his ECW debut.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

A CUP OF HATAS


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

handsome rusev? lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jinder is becoming the modern day Scott Steiner with his body look


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

russev pissing himself


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected], too bad you're not going anywhere, hello how you doin'!!!

FUNNY SHIET I EVA HEARD!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Laredo not so hot for Enzo's schtick tonight


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana is really pretty, looks way better with short hair


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WWE has finally gotten me to care about Sasha.... well done! She actually looks like a badass now that wont back down for anything. I love that. *


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We didn't get enough of this Enzo promo shit last night


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I don´t even watch Raw and I feel like I have seen this match ten times.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Enzo and Cass are annoying, can't imagine how much worse it would get if they were pushed as champions.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jinder Mahal is in ridiculous shape.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Jesus you would fail a drug test just being near Jinder mahal


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Only in this era will wrestlers get teased for working out smh


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

#WindshieldFace 

- Vic


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Big Cass pointing the Juicer Mahal Rumors

THESE VEINS MY GOD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> yep he lost and look HOW he lost kid with the uncleanest way not even brass knuckles couldnt keep him down.
> Dude Strowman should recieve one spear to be put down not twice or thrice. anyway this could have put him down for a few seconds THE SUPERMAN PUCHES WERENT NECESSARY. even when why not doing 1 fuckin punch instead of 3???
> 
> but hey keep naming some guys you dont know hardcore fans love how fans complaining and whining about other fans.
> since they shove roman down my throat you dont need to be suprised if he gets more hate and more attention than others.



You're talking about cleanness in a No DQ match ???. Everybody used weapons, if Reigns would have won nobody would have said it was a dirty win. Why is that only Reigns and Cena get qualifiers and notes about their losses. Some of y'all fans are overly concerned with the circumstances with anything involving Reigns. 

Reigns lost the title match and lost at the Rumble, they flat out said hey Reigns won't be fighting for a title at Mania. Yet the "anyone but Reigns" crowd still cares about him the most. This is how sad certain fans are. 

Strowman is 6ft 8in and 380lbs and being billed as the new monster know he shouldn't just be getting speared straight up. That's cool in a match. But in non match segments he shouldn't be just catching finishers


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Enzo you talking that Lana shit is why you got your ass kicked in the first place. :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If you look really closely, you can see the juice coming out of Jinder's ears.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The fucking STATE of Jinder Mahal.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Didn't see what it looked like. Too busy with my xray vision.


:surprise: Oh my!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, the mask isn't a good look on Rusev.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Guys, just please get in the ring already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Blah blah blah get on with it already.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

RIP HIM RUSEV!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I still can't get over Corey Graves's reaction to Enzo last night when he confronted Brock Lesnar. That shit was hilarious :lmao

Edit: LOL Big Cass just called out Jinder Mahal with his "juiced" physique :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Jinder Mahal needs a new gimmick that focusus on his body.

Like holy shit man, the guy is fucking jacked as shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's a clever way to talk about choking on dick on a PG program

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

THose 2 clowns are just jealous because Handsome Rusev is the only man that gets to have Lana.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Big Cass said:


> You look like a road map, too bad you ain't going nowhere.


Savage burn at Jinder's career! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They should do more tornado tag matches.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm with Corey Graves, that was painful.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Enzo and Cass









*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rusev is in a mid-card feud with a tag team? Proof that there is _no justice_ in the WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Going to commercial during this match.

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A-Will said:


> Only in this era will wrestlers get teased for working out smh


Bro theres working out and slowly getting in great shape over time, then theres Mahal where he just randomly showed up one week with 20 abs and veins sticking out everywhere.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

WHERE IS THE EMMALINA VIDEO? DID I MISSED IT?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rainmaka! said:


> Wanna pass me that bowl you're hitting? :lol


Sorry but I ran out after the title reign he had with his charisma void of a voice in the Authority


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I like Geico's version of The Distance song.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I'm pretty sure Rusev didn't enter at #20 , Cole. That was Xavier Woods.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't know if it's different across platforms, but when I Googled Jinder Mahal on my phone, the first suggestions was steroids.

kek


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Bro theres working out and slowly getting in great shape over time, then theres Mahal where he just randomly showed up one week with 20 abs and veins sticking out everywhere.


I guess if it's fair to rag on KO for being a fat arse, it's fair to rag on Jinder for being in incredible shape.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just waiting for the Seth/Trips thing now, stop dragging it out and get to it WWE :lol Trips better be here after all this LOL.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

"Jinder Mahal has violated the Wellness Policy, and is suspended until he gets the juice out of that system brah"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The crowd has been shit all night and they wake up for that Enzo shit? I smell piped-in cheering and singing along


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Trainer looked like Ted Dibiase there





The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Everybody's got a price


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> I don't know if it's different across platforms, but when I Googled Jinder Mahal on my phone, the first suggestions was steroids.
> 
> kek


i googled it and the first suggestion is katka kyptova


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Sorry but I ran out after the title reign he had with his charisma void of a voice in the Authority


You completely dodged my point but OK.....


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*For one time I wished the match ended during the commercial break*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> "Jinder Mahal has violated the Wellness Policy, and is suspended until he gets the juice out of that system brah"


With the likely amount of steroids in his system, it's a straight termination.

Ain't nobody getting suspended.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AryaDark said:


> *For one time I wished the match ended during the commercial break*


Me too.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Mahal looks like a world champion


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Talk about a meaningless match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I guess if it's fair to rag on KO for being a fat arse, it;s fair to rag on Jinder for being in incredible shape.


If there was ever an obvious dude on the juice its fucking Mahal, no way dude got that jacked that fast going to the gym.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This is my first time seeing Mahal since his return... that's some insane gyno he's got. If you're gonna use steroids, use the right ancillaries.... and don't make it so obvious in a company that tests


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

MAHAL looks strong for the first time since his comeback.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jinder Mahal seemingly has pulled this physique in like what 3-6 months? If Jinder kept at this for like six years I know that the IFBB is the elite 1 percent of the elite 1 percent of incredible results but hell, maybe if Mahal dedicated his life to it for like six years he could get a card in the fitness department?

edit: I realize that is probably a stretch Im just saying it'd be quite interesting to see the level he could be at.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the main event match :heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

enzo has nobody to tag now

> it's a tornado tag match


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Talk about a meaningless match.


This isnt 205 Live


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Since Tri mentioned "The destroyer", what if that's the cue to bring in Samoa Joe?







Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

yawn bring Seth and HHH


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> This is the main event match :heston:heston:heston:heston


Rusev deserves to be in the main event. The other 3, not so much.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shouldent Owens Strowman main event? No.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh the match was still going? With how long that beat down was I thought it was post match :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Uh, is that move actually called the "boom shackalacka"?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mahal is freely juicing without any fear of being caught because he could give a shit if they fire him, so he's just going all out to make his body look insanely good, while he is stuck in this horrible jobber shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, HHH is there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Triple H is actually there...:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh hey Triple Haitch


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rollins should have been camping the parking lot, waiting for HHH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's burying time. :trips3 :buried


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev :mj2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

It's bad enough that Rusev was pinned by Sin Cara now he gets pinned by Enzo. :facepalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, color me surprised. :lol

IT'S TIME TO PLAY THE GAME! :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Shouldent Owens Strowman main event? No.


lmfao you missed it already, reigns attacked strowman it was like a 3 minute match


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The game!!! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH is here :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enzo Amore just pinned Rusev

ENZO AMORE JUST PINNED RUSEV!!!!

*ENZO AMORE JUST PINNED RUSEV!!!!!!!!!!ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!?!?!?*

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

My boy Enzo just STOMPED THEM.

YEAHHHH BOI.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*enzo and cass won.









*


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Would have fucking loved it if Rollins was waiting in the parking lot and just jumped Triple H right there, where they start brawling.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Enzo pinning Rusev... Rusev really is dead as any type of credible threat. Another talented wasted by poor booking.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

On your knees. dog!

- Vic


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Triple H's suit is nice!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait to watch wwe24 tomorrow


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder Binder sounds like a great wrestling name... just trying to help ya out Yuvraj "Raj" Singh Dhesi.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

PunkShoot said:


> lmfao you missed it already, reigns attacked strowman it was like a 3 minute match


Oh no I meant, it should of main evented.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The 2nd or 3rd most prominent company person takes 3 hours to get there :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

:rollins vs :trips

:Cocky vs :suckit

COMING UP :mark: :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope HHH changes into a jean jacket and jeans before coming out.

KILL ROLLINS.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Uh, is that move actually called the "boom shackalacka"?


It's super cringe every time Cole says it. They couldn't just call it "The Rocker Dropper" I guess.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE 24's are always good. Loved the one for WM 31 and Rollins's comeback one.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Paul's got that look in his eye Joe


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826272628696457216


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rainmaka! said:


> You completely dodged my point but OK.....


Okay, let me better address it. Rollins has been over pushed like Roman. He was pushed as constantly if not more than Roman was but he got hurt. Roman, Rollins, and Ambrose have been heavily pushed since they hit the scene as the Shield. 

That said, Rollins isn't as hated as Reigns but he isn't as loved as Ambrose either The fanbase out right cheered for HHH beating Reigns ass up leading to Mania. The same fan base cheered for HHH throwing Ambrose out the Rumble and beating him at the original Roadblock last year. This very same fan base popped hard as hell for HHH returning last week when his music played, popped when he dropped both them in the title match with OWens, and popped when he stared him down at Takeover. 

HHH will outright be the face in this feud. He doesn't even have to go out his way. HE is a better talker than Rollins. He is likely still in better shape too from a look standpoint. And most of all he is simply cooler and a legend who the fans will let be HHH, the same way they let Brock be Brock, Goldberg be Goldberg, Cena be Cena, ORton be Orton, Taker be Taker. He isn't a heel or a face. He's just HHH the legend and is that much more over than Rollins. 

Rollins only saving grace is he won't get booed if he goes over like Reigns did, but he will not be favored in their match by the casual audience or the Mania audience because he is HHH


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

will the 24 documenntary include scenes with the universal boos in the main event?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Enzo Amore just pinned Rusev
> 
> ENZO AMORE JUST PINNED RUSEV!!!!
> 
> ...


This is worse than getting pinned by Sin Cara. What a joke.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

THE GAME IS FINALLY HERE !!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hopefully theres more than just a brawl between these two. Have Joe or Balor return and sneak attack Rollins please.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I was expecting Triple H to be wearing jeans, shirt and leather jacket tonight to make a statement.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Enzo Amore just pinned Rusev
> 
> ENZO AMORE JUST PINNED RUSEV!!!!
> 
> ...


:nowords


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

KILL ROLLINS!!!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826272628696457216


Lana looks absolutely god damn stunning, cute, and breathtaking.

Rusev is one lucky guy, as I am.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rainmaka! said:


> It's super cringe every time Cole says it. They couldn't just call it "The Rocker Dropper" I guess.


Name is cringe but it reminds me of the old NBA Jam arcade game


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The 2nd or 3rd most prominent company person takes 3 hours to get there :lol


lol must be alot of traffic then


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh who wants to be this shit ends with a bunch of security guards or jobbers rushing the ring to break them apart? i know its coming.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah Yeah WM32 was the biggest ever but it was also the worst in 20 years, maybe the worst of all time


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That 24 episode looks really good.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Rusev jobbing to Enzo its Reigns fault lol

just joking but everything went downhill after the reigns feud :/


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Uh, is that move actually called the "boom shackalacka"?


No. lol 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boom shakalaka


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazing how delusional some are. Wow.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think a heel Balor is coming.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> No. lol
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boom shakalaka


Eh, it wouldn't have surprised me if they had named it that.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

if they have the balls now let seth pedigree steph. this would be satisfying for all of us.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Uh, is that move actually called the "boom shackalacka"?





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> No. lol
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=boom shakalaka


**OH DAMN, IT IS....*

Double team finishing moves: Bada Boom Shakalaka (Rocket Launcher)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enzo_and_Cass


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay Michael Cole...calm down.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

What if Triple H trolls Seth Rollins and is like he won't fight him but has someone that will then out comes Finn Balor. :vince2


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

He difference in Undertaker's physique vs Goldberg's is astonishing. Crazy what a full career of wrestling will do to you.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

NO EMMALINA 
WORST RAW IN 2017


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, here we go!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another awful Goldberg promo next week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> What if Triple H trolls Seth Rollins and is like he won't fight him but has someone that will then out comes Finn Balor. :vince2


That could happen for Seth's FastLane match, then HHH at WM.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wwe using that pic of Goldberg from like 13 years ago.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH is here :mark: welcome back!!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Should have came out to HIS music with a jean jacket.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No The Game entrance theme :sadpanda


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Business has picked up folks!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

It'zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa gaaaaaaaaaaaammmmeeeeuuuuuuggggghhh


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I'm Triple H, I think I'm so cool with my two theme songs."


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> **OH DAMN, IT IS....*
> 
> Double team finishing moves: Bada Boom Shakalaka (Rocket Launcher)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enzo_and_Cass


That's just awful.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hope not Finn Balor is a scrub.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Game :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

[hide]Joe time[/hide]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH didn't get some huge pop like some said he would.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ACSplyt said:


> I was expecting Triple H to be wearing jeans, shirt and leather jacket tonight to make a statement.


King of Kings theme says HHH does not see him as worth fighting. If he came to fight it would be Time to Play the Game. 

He is probably going nto have someone handle his light weight at Fastlane before he gets dirty with the trash


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I wanna throw up and commit every time they mention "Triple H is the brainchild and creator of NXT"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> if they have the balls now let seth pedigree steph. this would be satisfying for all of us.


You won't see this until WrestleMania, just like when Reigns speared Steph. It must be :vince$ in someone's mind


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HHH THE BEST


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> If there was ever an obvious dude on the juice its fucking Mahal, no way dude got that jacked that fast going to the gym.


But he looks good on TV dammit! :vince3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now all the sudden Rollins was the leader of the Shield?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seth, the leader of The Shield? C'mon...Dean was always the head honcho...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

No matter what they do at Mania, I don't think I'd mark harder than having HHH come out to "My Time"... though, that might be better suited for Seth if he's facing HHH. Book it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> HHH didn't get some huge pop like some said he would.


It's this show.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:trips3:trips2:bosstrips


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Balor is happy to stand by your side HHH.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> No The Game entrance theme





jayman321 said:


> Should have came out to HIS music with a jean jacket.


Saving that for Mania.

Triple H forgot his Just For Men.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HHH about to lay a great promo

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH going in hard on Rollins


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I knew they were going to blame Seth for getting inured.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Leader of the shield. LOL.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Haitch crapping all over Seth :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rainmaka! said:


> It's this show.


He's a legend. It could've happened.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds like Helmsley is cutting a promo about Orton, :lol.

- Vic


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Good promo


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HHH THE TRUE GOAT


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> That could happen for Seth's FastLane match, then HHH at WM.


I could see that happening truthfully


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Shouldn't Rollins have come out as soon as Hunter came out? :lol

That would make too much sense.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

tripel h think hes hizenberg


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Great stuff here. This is how you do a promo you vanilla midgets


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HHH calling Rollins a punk ass fuck boy lmfao


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Now all the sudden Rollins was the leader of the Shield?


the leader of the shield is whoever they need him to be during a particular storyline


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Feels like I've heard this before.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Rainmaka! said:
> 
> 
> > It's this show.
> ...


It's Laredo.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Rusev jobbing to Enzo its Reigns fault lol
> 
> just joking but everything went downhill after the reigns feud :/


Nah it went down hill well before that. Being in a crappy feud with Ziggler, losing to Sin Cara, and losing to Sami Zayn before the Reigns feud.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HHH's intensity in the ring is unlike any other. 

Trips can bring it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Where's THE HAITCH when you need him?? 

I liked HHH's crying imitation though :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

First time I heard on tv that rollins was the leader of the shield.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh this one might steal the show at Wrestlemania. Two guys who understand psychology.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would so prefer HHH on Raw every week talking over Foley damn it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Sounds like Helmsley is cutting a promo about Orton, :lol.
> 
> - Vic


 Seth is a lot like Orton, but I prefer Orton a lot more. 

Better look, slick as hell in the ring and just more appealing to me.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Knew they would blame Seth for that injury.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

No offense to Triple H but I'm already bored.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Feels like I've heard this before.


It's basically the same promo he's cut a million times on Orton, Batista, and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Thinking of kayfabe...

The fuck you waiting on Rollins?! :lol


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

HHH bagging on Rollins for blowing out his knee. The guy who tore his quad TWICE.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We want you to be that guy, Hunter !!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

PunkShoot said:


> First time I heard on tv that rollins was the leader of the shield.


that changes depending on who haitch is feuding with.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HHH saying they just won't let me fucking be


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Triple H with dat pecan head.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This crowd is terrible..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, this promo has got me fucking HOOKED right now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I still don't see a legit reason for why Trips turned on Seth "Freakin'" Rollins...but I get the fabrication for story-line purposes.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Never discredit Hunter for cutting a damn good promo, even if the material can be ridiculous at times.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The character arc for HHH is great

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This promo is great


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is pretty boring. Too long-winded and forced as his promos usually are. 

And where the hell is Rollins?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> No offense to Triple H but I'm already bored.


It's been known to happen during HHH promos. How quickly they forget.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dem sweat shoulders


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

CancelWWENetwork said:


> HHH bagging on Rollins for blowing out his knee. The guy who tore his quad TWICE.


HHH finished the match and didn't tap. Then he finished the match and pedigreed RKO on one leg.


HHH is so like man among boys with his promo delivery


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

good promo


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol hunter getting cheers. who called it?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth can't help that he got injured. Why is he mad at him for that?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

HHH has been great on the mic, but people just will not give the man his credit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh shiet... a debut is coming.... Trips is gonna have someone jump Rollins!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If this plays out right this could be one of the better character arcs of Triple H's career. I mean, this has Kingpin potential. This can go way beyond 1 run with Rollins.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

did he just close NXT? LOL.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fucking christ HHH is the GOAT Heel 

and wow this Crowd is lame as shit


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This promo actually has got me on Haitch's side.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

YEAH TRIPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel like Seth should have alternate T shirt saying “Frigging” instead of “Freaking.”


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Amazing promo, anyone who is not enjoying this. Has too high expectations clearly.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Trips still the best.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and raw just ends


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Tone, pace, pitch, looking to the camera while acting like you're looking at the crowd 


Take notes on how to work a promo boys


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Triple H playing a full-on babyface making the story all about his conflicted nature as our overlord. Because of course he is.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

JOE JOE JOE
JOE JOE JOE
JOE JOE JOE
JOE JOE JOE

*you all ready?

surprise!!!!

I HAD TOO GUYS, I got in complete shit when I made that thread from my source.
*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> HHH finished the match and didn't tap. Then he finished the match and pedigreed RKO on one leg.
> 
> 
> HHH is so like man among boys with his promo delivery


That's what happens when you don't have writers scripting every fucking syllable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But HHH could have taken Rollins on his own, right?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMOA JOE !! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Samoa Joe :mark:


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

would b better with roman in seths role....ok somoa joe popped up outta no where...this is so boring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMOA JOE :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMOA JOE!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth Freaking Rollins!!! :rollins


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ITS JOE!!!!!!! HE IS ON RAW!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Summer Joe! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well that got interesting


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Samoan Joe!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

KNEW IT!!!!! JOE!!!!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Samoa Joe!


----------



## Stunning Steve (Mar 11, 2016)

Joe!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joey Samoey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Joey Headrocker :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SAMOA JOE BAH GAWD


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe? WTF?

SD fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoa Joe! Knew he wasn't alone.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

All this does is remind me that he should have been #30 .


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OH SHITTTT!!!! JOEE!!!! YEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssss


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMOA FUCKING JOE!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy shit, Joe!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCK HE WAS FUCKING RIGHT, THE POISTER WAS FUCKING RIGHT


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally something interesting in this show. SAMOA JOE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK YESSS!!!! JOE JOE JOE!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Joe handling a punk bitch for the man who gave him a WWE deal and career


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Samoa Joe bitch!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HHH is the best.

"I'm done trying" He's already found the next one.

THIS IS HOW YOU CUT A PROMO. HHH GREATEST OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, that explains why they kept mentioning "The Destroyer"!

- Vic


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy shit that guy called it.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMOA.FCKIN.JOE.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, at least the post-promo part of this segment is great.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JOE GONNA KILL ROLLINS!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good twist and nice debut for Joe.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Samoa freakin' Joe?!?!?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

SAMOA JOEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Marking for Joe!

LOL at fans cheering Joe over Rollins :lmao


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

O SHITTTTTT


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Joe looks like he has tiny feet


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

FUCKING JOE!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL. RIP SD and AJ Styles career.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I knew Samoa Joe had to show up tonight if he wasn't in the Royal Rumble last night.*


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Rollins, you're cool and all, but I gotta advocate for this ass kicking. Samoa Joe is just awesome.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh crap it's Samoa Joe!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Give him a muscle buster for Bret


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> All this does is remind me that he should have been #30 .


Why when this makes more sense?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Damn nerds in the crowd cheering for Joe, always ruining everything. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth's back is bleeding I think


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Jesus Christ, the H marks in here make me


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD really getting fucked hard though.

They needed Joe, man.. Joe is going to be quickly be lost in the shuffle on Raw.


----------



## Beverage (Oct 12, 2011)

there goes joe vs cena at Wrestlemania


----------



## Skyraider666 (Mar 14, 2015)

who is this fat turd?


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

"You belong to me now" -Samoa Joe just killed it with that one subtle line


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe is on Raw!! Great ending.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins at Fast Lane


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Somebody tell that woman to SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS STORYLINE JUST GOT TAKEN TO ANOTHER LEVEL!!!!


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joe/Seth

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Marking for Joe!
> 
> LOL at fans cheering Joe over Rollins :lmao


As they should.

JOe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rollins


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe vs Rollins!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> Since Tri mentioned "The destroyer", what if that's the cue to bring in Samoa Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When wishful thinking becomes reality :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Great ending.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good ending.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*HAHA sorry guys*, I got in trouble posting this too soon, my source was pretty choked, I had to deny it after lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> HHH is the best.
> 
> "I'm done trying" He's already found the next one.
> 
> THIS IS HOW YOU CUT A PROMO. HHH GREATEST OF ALL TIME.


Isn't he awesome though

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy Shit! I can't believe that just happened!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

On one hand, Joe! :mark:

On the other hand, I'd rather him on SD vs Styles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So RAW keeps getting all the NXT champions :fuckthis


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Beverage said:


> there goes joe vs cena and Wrestlemania


 Chances of AJ v Cena v Orton up though?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Figured Seth would have a filler feud before WM. I'm totally okay with it being with Samoa Joe.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

OMG Samoa Joe!

But damn. I wish they brought him over to SD. He feels more like a SD guy IMO.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I know they're all getting up there in age, but I want to see Bobby Roode join Joe in a faction with HHH


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Cleaner said:


> That's what happens when you don't have writers scripting every fucking syllable.


Oh come on. Rollins sounds like a high pitched girl when he gets excited bruh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Jesus Christ, the H marks in here make me


Right how dare people enjoy HHH ???


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

THE GUY said:


> Hopefully theres more than just a brawl between these two. Have Joe or Balor return and sneak attack Rollins please.


CALLED THAT SHIT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Marking for Joe!
> 
> LOL at fans cheering Joe over Rollins :lmao


You try too hard Roman Makes Me Hard.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta give it to WWE, did not see that ending coming. Kudos WWE.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

He did it for Dixie Carter.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

joe vs balor and hhh vs rollins


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Joe handling a punk bitch for the man who gave him a WWE deal and career


Watch it pal....:laugh:


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

So is Joe faceing Seth at Mania now? Triple H looked to be in great shape.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Too bad for Joe this means he'll be taking the L at Fastlane.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought it was Kevin Nash because of the black outfit Joe wore :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> So RAW keeps getting all the NXT champions :fuckthis


 Seeing as Cena doesn't have a match now, maybe we get AJ (C) v Orton (rumble winner) v Cena (rematch clause)? Bray takes on Harper.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beverage said:


> there goes joe vs cena and Wrestlemania


You say it as if it was booked and confirmed


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Could still get Joe vs Cena as an interpromotional brand match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HE'S HERE


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> THIS STORYLINE JUST GOT TAKEN TO ANOTHER LEVEL!!!!
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


How fucking right was I?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Say what you want about Authority Angle last year, but Steph and HHH were killing it on mic everytime, and HHH killed it tonight! Only problem is that Authority angle went for too long, and Steph eventually became too overbearing. But I loved Authority during Seth's reign. 

Joe is ruthless, looks like he almost hurt Seth for real.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam where does this leave Cena for WM? Joe is out for him now


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

IDC, but HHH brings only what HHH can bring. No one on the roster comes close and that's why I don't complain when HHH is around.

He is so good on the mic and elevates the feud to another level. So much intensity and passion. It's truly amazing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Triple H said Seth's name way too many times, now it has no meaning :lol

Samoa Joe lol. I'm not a fan, but it's cool to see another NXT guy get brought up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> So is Joe faceing Seth at Mania now? Triple H looked to be in great shape.


No it is Rollins' Fastlane program most likely.


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> Since Tri mentioned "The destroyer", what if that's the cue to bring in Samoa Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, you must've had a look at the Raw script or something!! :mark::mark:


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> So is Joe faceing Seth at Mania now? Triple looked to be in great shape.


HHH is always in great shape. Seth vs HHH at WM.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> So is Joe faceing Seth at Mania now? Triple H looked to be in great shape.


 Nah, Joe v Rollins at Fastlane. 

Super Rollins probably protected with HHH distracting/interfering to help Joe win.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

uch, i fell asleep at the bit i didn't want to fall asleep to. thank you full time job, thanks a fucking bunch.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

THE GUY said:


> CALLED THAT SHIT


okay as a reward you can quote me from now on.



SAMOA JOE DEBUTING ON RAW
WHY NOT ON SMACKDOWN?
Samoa Joe will get raped by Reigns just another NXT/TNA guy who will do the job.
maybe they will job him out for rollins.

cant believe this honestly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> SD really getting fucked hard though.
> 
> They needed Joe, man.. Joe is going to be quickly be lost in the shuffle on Raw.


Both need main eventers desperately. Though Cena, Orton, Styles, and Joe on the same brand would have been neat. WWE ripping off the Main Event Mafia with them could be a cool ass site to see.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is oh so small but Joe is the perfect size right? 

Dude's not even touching 5'8 with shoes on, come on now geeks.


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

Rollins fanboys/fangirls who's wrestling knowledge predates 2010, the destroyer of your GAWD is here!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Joe/Rollins should be a good feud, also adds to the Rollins/HHH feud while making Joe look like a straight up monster from the start. I wonder if he is in fact HHH's new guy and will be the next UC.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

One step closer to this for Mania


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe made Seth his bitch and the crowd ate it up :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love it and I LOVE how mad some are. This is amazing.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

Curious where they go with this

Gotta imagine HHH and Rollins is still the target for WM

How's Rollins get through Joe? It's stupid for Joe to come up and lose so fast

I was thinking Balor comes in to help, but Balor helping Rollins seems . . . odd, given they fought at SS as heel and face


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Raw doesn't needs Joe, hope this turns into a "Shane got Joe for SD but Trips just used him for his dirty work because he is the boss" storyline.
That way Joe wont have to lose and we get something better in Cena/Joe or Aj/Joe.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder if Joe will be HHH's new guy or just a pawn used to destroy his creation in Seth Rollins.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Triple H said Seth's name way too many times, now it has no meaning :lol
> 
> Samoa Joe lol. I'm not a fan, but it's cool to see another NXT guy get brought up.


Felt like I was listening to Heyman again, saying Brock Lesnar so much.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> One step closer to this for Mania


 The battle of the best of their generation. 

I kid you not, this was the kind of match I dreamed of when I was younger lol :lmao

Lets just hope AJ retains at EC to set it up.

Hopefully Orton turns on Bray tomorrow and then we have Bray-Harper at WM.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

[hide]There is another big thing about this Joe/Rollins Feud that you all don't know about, but I gotta keep this one under wraps for real this time.

Lets just say, this feud is gonna be a lot more Glorious than you all think.[/hide]


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Now SD has to get Nakamura when he is called.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rollins has completely failed as face.

He should have turned face the very night he showed back up. Once he blew the fans off that night he returned, it sealed his fate.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> One step closer to this for Mania


AJ Styles Vs Cena Vs Orton..
Owens Vs Jericho..
HHH Vs Rollins
Joe on the main card
Undertaker vs a Heel Roman

This may actually be pretty damn sick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I love it and I LOVE how mad some are. This is amazing.
> 
> :mark: :mark:


Indeed, some of the folks here are saltier than Lot's Wife.


----------



## Ortega_Victor (Jan 21, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> Since Tri mentioned "The destroyer", what if that's the cue to bring in Samoa Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want a cookie or something?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> Daniel Bryan is oh so small but Joe is the perfect size right?
> 
> Dude's not even touching 5'8 with shoes on, come on now geeks.


Dude, Samoa Joe is the fucking man. Tf outta here with that :tripsscust


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The SD fans are getting salty. As if Joe and Styles haven't faced each other multiple times before. And unless Joe is only sticking around for a few months (doubtful), I'm sure he'll cross paths with Cena, Styles, and Orton at some point. Relax.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> Daniel Bryan is oh so small but Joe is the perfect size right?
> 
> Dude's not even touching 5'8 with shoes on, come on now geeks.


Joe is 5'11

He was an inch taller than Kurt angle who was listed 180cm in the Olympics


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, this is good cos it gives Seth something to do before Mania, cos otherwise he'd have been treading water for weeks.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Rollins facing Joe while on the road to facing Triple H at WM.

I actually really enjoyed RAW for the most part. That cruiser weight division though. Crickets.

Please don't let Reigns kill all of the momentum of Braun Strowman.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Hope they dont turn Joe to a chicken shit heel.
First Rollins then Owens and now Joe maybe?


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rated R™ said:


> Daniel Bryan is oh so small but Joe is the perfect size right?
> 
> Dude's not even touching 5'8 with shoes on, come on now geeks.


Not to mention that Nash smacked that chump around back in TNA.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It has no meaning because HHH said Seths name too many times. So what he should of said it 5 times and it has meaning. Thats just stupid. It's called emphazing geniuses. HHH nailed the promo again. They booked Joe right, but who knows if that well change.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm already seeing some getting overly excited of the prospects for Styles/Orton/Cena...

But I'm thinking it's going to be Cena/Orton/Wyatt.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

AJ will not be in the Mania title match, sad but true.

Looking more and more likely that they might actually go through with Orton/Cena.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> Daniel Bryan is oh so small but Joe is the perfect size right?
> 
> Dude's not even touching 5'8 with shoes on, come on now geeks.


Trolling or not people need to know height and size aren't the same thing


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *I knew Samoa Joe had to show up tonight if he wasn't in the Royal Rumble last night.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826281734693982213


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:banderas

Where the hell are the plans going now?

Joe vs Rollins but when?
Triple H vs Rollins still gonna happen?
Guess that counts out Joe vs Cena?
Now what happens at EC?

Really wasn't expecting that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Jeri-KO/Braun Strowman/Mick Foley opening segment

- Sami Zayn vs Chris Jericho

- Cesaro/Sheamus/Bayley/Charlotte Flair/Club backstage segment

- Seth Rollins/Stephanie McMahon segment

- Tony Nese's post-match interview with Austin Aries

- Neville/Rich Swann segment

- Cesaro/Sheamus/Bayley vs the Club/Charlotte Flair

- Braun Strowman Choke Slamming Chris Jericho on the announcer's table

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman segment

- Triple H/Seth Rollins/Samoa Joe closing segment + Samoa Joe making his Raw debut :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> One step closer to this for Mania


Cant see that happening. AJ is gonna get stuck with Shane.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

OptionZero said:


> Curious where they go with this
> 
> Gotta imagine HHH and Rollins is still the target for WM
> 
> ...


They can still do and they will Rollins/HHH at WM. Joe is just a pit stop feud before Rollins/HHH officially gets under way, plus it adds more feul to the fire of the program with Seth and HHH. They can have Rollins win but by count out or DQ. Seth could stun Joe enough to get a count out win or Joe could lose his cool and get himself DQ. Their are ways they can protect both men and make them look strong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> Raw doesn't needs Joe, hope this turns into a "Shane got Joe for SD but Trips just used him for his dirty work because he is the boss" storyline.
> That way Joe wont have to lose and we get something better in Cena/Joe or Aj/Joe.


Lol what sense would that make.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> It has no meaning because HHH said Seths name too many times. So what he should of said it 5 times and it has meaning. Thats just stupid. It's called emphazing geniuses. HHH nailed the promo again. They booked Joe right, but who knows if that well change.


I meant Seth's name now has no meaning, not Triple H's promo :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> One step closer to this for Mania


Which means Wyatt somehow gets fucked again, holy shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm already seeing some getting overly excited of the prospects for Styles/Orton/Cena...
> 
> But I'm thinking it's going to be Cena/Orton/Wyatt.


 Bray drags that match down, he hasn't been built up anywhere enough for a top brand program.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> HHH finished the match and didn't tap. Then he finished the match and pedigreed RKO on one leg.
> 
> 
> HHH is so like man among boys with his promo delivery



Seth FUCKING Rollins blew his knee out (torn MCL ACL and medial meniscus) and still finished his match powerbombing a 326 lb motherfucker. 

For HHH to have gone through a match two separate times and to mock/blame Rollins is shitty kayfabe or no kayfabe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That bump Seth took into the barricade was sick.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't want to see Joe vs. Balor at Mania. Balor would get lost in the mix coming back before Mania really. He should make sure he's healed in any case. 

Worse comes to worst, I rather see a triple threat between Owens, Jericho, and Balor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Where the hell are the plans going now?
> 
> 1. Joe vs Rollins but when?
> 2. Triple H vs Rollins still gonna happen?


1. Fastlane maybe
2. Mania


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Seeing as Cena doesn't have a match now, maybe we get AJ (C) v Orton (rumble winner) v Cena (rematch clause)? Bray takes on Harper.


They could easily have AJ not take place in the chamber and use his rematch clause to be added to where he thinks he belongs the WM main event vs the Golden Boy Cena and the Face of the authority/evolution/Legacy and privilege in Orton.

It makes Cena look even stronger if they don't put AJ in the chamber match and he runs the guantlet to retain his belt. He looks like Super Cena again after that. Orton looks strong coming off a Rumble win and breaking up the Family. AJ doesn't lose heat either if he heels and lawyers his way in the main event


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> There is another big thing about this Joe/Rollins Feud that you all don't know about, but I gotta keep this one under wraps for real this time.
> 
> Lets just say, this feud is gonna be a lot more Glorious than you all think.


I want to know what's happening. Reveal your secrets to me


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

rocknblues81 said:


> Not to mention that Nash smacked that chump around back in TNA.


Styles wore a turkey suit, dressed up as mini flair was got involved with Claire Lynch and embarrassed by Magnus in TNA and he still got over in WWE....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Which means Wyatt somehow gets fucked again, holy shit.


 Lets be honest here, Bray hasn't done anything to really be credible for the top program for a brand at WM... AJ was the same last year... Bray's time will come.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, this is good cos it gives Seth something to do before Mania, cos otherwise he'd have been treading water for weeks.


What insight!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> :banderas
> 
> Where the hell are the plans going now?
> 
> ...


Joe and Rollins can fight at the RAW ppv next month and they can still do Rollins/HHH at Mania. As for EC they can have Cena obviously defend the title against 5 other opponents. And yeah Joe is a MNR member so that does count out Joe vs. Cena.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Didn't think I could hate a Joe debut but I just did. Was expecting Trips to kick Seth's ass in the beginning but introducing Joe to this feud :kobe7. So much filler with no answers from Trips, he finally shows up and now we have Joe involved which might mean new feud for Seth?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW really needed a strong heel to balance things out, Joe is a good pick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Hope they dont turn Joe to a chicken shit heel.
> First Rollins then Owens and now Joe maybe?


They won't he'll be more HHHish where he'll beat you up or jump you. But if he doesn't have the advantage he's liable to say fuck it


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

They can have Joe at Mania retire Big Show.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Ortega_Victor said:


> Want a cookie or something?


Sure!



Tanahashis_Hair said:


> Like I said, you must've had a look at the Raw script or something!! :mark::mark:


Just made the most sense :lol



ShowStopper said:


> I love it and I LOVE how mad some are. This is amazing.
> 
> :mark: :mark:


Joe made Seth his bitch and humbled him and the crowd ATE IT UP. I LOVE IT.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> Cant see that happening. AJ is gonna get stuck with Shane.


That will be a good WrestleMania match :leo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Iron Man said:


> Didn't think I could hate a Joe debut but I just did. Was expecting Trips to kick Seth's ass in the beginning but introducing Joe to this feud :kobe7. So much filler with no answers from Trips, he finally shows up and now we have Joe involved which might mean new feud for Seth?


Joe/Seth at FastLane.

HHH/Seth at WM.

Seth wasn't on the Rumble show at all last night. They had to give him someone to have a match with at the next PPV. Can't go two PPVs in a row without a match going into WM.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Iron Man said:


> Didn't think I could hate a Joe debut but I just did. Was expecting Trips to kick Seth's ass in the beginning but introducing Joe to this feud :kobe7. So much filler with no answers from Trips, he finally shows up and now we have Joe involved which might mean new feud for Seth?


Only a temporary feud for Rollins, will be over after next month. Makes sense for Joe to destroy HHH for Seth as he sees him as the destroyer of his creation.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Lets be honest here, Bray hasn't done anything to really be credible for the top program for a brand at WM... AJ was the same last year... Bray's time will come.


I see where you're coming from, but neither has Orton.

They put Orton/Wyatt over at Survivor Series in an attempt to get people to take the storyline more seriously so I thought there was a chance their resolution would be at Mania.

You mean to tell me they really had Orton win the Rumble in 2017 just to enter him in SDLive's title picture? That's worse than Reigns winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rainmaka! said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was his debut, of course he was going to get some cheers. And considering it was his debut, the pop wasn't that great.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> They won't he'll be more HHHish where he'll beat you up or jump you. But if he doesn't have the advantage he's liable to say fuck it


I just dont want a Joe who needs help or that is running from guys. 
these are the only things that i want to not happen


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seriously, you could have a huge faction of NXT henchmen for Triple H to keep the "undesirables" down when rebellion happens, keeping feeding fresh faces for said project off of NXT which will always generate some every 5 months or so, HHH can play kingpin, once in awhile have dissention until the blowup...

You could seriously get years of quality main story out of this with some ingenuity modeled after quality Kingpin stories. Could give HHH a whole second run while not making him an in-ring focal point at all.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Triple H still the fucking GOAT. What a promo. The difference between this guy and all the geeks on the full time roster is astronomical. Honestly I'm not too keen on them bringing in Joe because I'd rather it just be HHH/Rollins but I guess they need something to do for Fastlane. Damn though. In the span of a week WWE have taken me from meh to all in on this Rollins/Hunter program. 

SETH FRIGGIN ROLLINS vs. THE KING OF KINGS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Finn, Joe, I guarantee that Nakamura is going to make his way to Raw this year too, probably after Mania


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

AJ vs Orton vs Cena
Owens vs Balor
HHH vs Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns vs Undertaker with the heel turn and retirement all in the same night!

Ok so this card might actually have some potential.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I never thought I'd see day where AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, and Austin Aries would appear on WWE television. It feels surreal to me. Hell, if you were to tell me this back in 2015 (that they would be featured here on the main roster), then I would've never believed you.

By the way, isn't Bobby Roode apparently the NXT Champion too? :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> It was his debut, of course he was going to get some cheers. And considering it was his debut, the pop wasn't that great.


Waiting for everyone to use this as a reason to call Seth a terrible babyface because a popular wrestler debuted.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

kpenders said:


> Finn, Joe, I guarantee that Nakamura is going to make his way to Raw this year too, probably after Mania


I actually think Nakamura is heading to Smackdown. Even the NXT call-ups are 50/50 in WWE :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SovereignVA said:


> Which means Wyatt somehow gets fucked again, holy shit.


Bray didn't deserve a title match anyway. And honestly Bray has shit the bed his last two Mania matches that were high profile when they needed him to step up vs Cena and Taker. Let him try to prove he can stay healthy to SummerSlam and improve his ring skills. 

Harper vs Wyatt in an all out brawl with Rowan returning would be a nice Mania moment and fitting for what Bray deserves at this time as ORton made them relevant.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Starbuck said:


> Triple H still the fucking GOAT. What a promo. The difference between this guy and all the geeks on the full time roster is astronomical. Honestly I'm not too keen on them bringing in Joe because I'd rather it just be HHH/Rollins but I guess they need something to do for Fastlane. Damn though. In the span of a week WWE have taken me from meh to all in on this Rollins/Hunter program.
> 
> SETH FRIGGIN ROLLINS vs. THE KING OF KINGS :mark: :mark: :mark:


They really lit this program on fire in two RAWs and what they did at NXT Takeover, it's going to be a great road to Mania with this :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> *Bray didn't deserve a title match anyway. And honestly Bray has shit the bed his last two Mania matches that were high profile when they needed him to step up vs Cena and Taker*. Let him try to prove he can stay healthy to SummerSlam and improve his ring skills.
> 
> Harper vs Wyatt in an all out brawl with Rowan returning would be a nice Mania moment and fitting for what Bray deserves at this time as ORton made them relevant.


Actually the Wyatts made Orton relevant again. In what way does Bray not deserve a title shot? He's been on the roster nearly five years, and worked harder then anyone. And his booking justifies it, seeing how protected againgst the top guys he is. And how did he not step up againgst cena and taker? What does that even mean. Takers old so theirs that. I Don't think its fair to blame Otunda for that at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I just dont want a Joe who needs help or that is running from guys.
> these are the only things that i want to not happen


He's going to walk away from a confrontation every now and again, that's just heel shit. Even Brock occasionally backs off. 

I imagine his walks aways will be more "oh nooooo the Babyface knocked me out the ring, I'll catch him next week" or "this motherfucker has a weapon, I'll beat his ass next time" as opposed to "I'm going to get my ass kicked, and we all know it, fuck it I'm not going in there"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> They really lit this program on fire in two RAWs and what they did at NXT Takeover, it's going to be a great road to Mania with this :mark:


After ignoring the obvious for the longest time, they finally acknowledged it and took logical steps that made sense. Surprise surprise we've had 3 money segments in 7 days. Good shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> I see where you're coming from, but neither has Orton.
> 
> They put Orton/Wyatt over at Survivor Series in an attempt to get people to take the storyline more seriously so I thought there was a chance their resolution would be at Mania.
> 
> You mean to tell me they really had Orton win the Rumble in 2017 just to enter him in SDLive's title picture? That's worse than Reigns winning.


 Orton hasn't but he's still a star who did his time in the midcard getting guys over. Fair enough to give him a big WM match with AJ and Cena.


----------



## 4freedom (Aug 22, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> One step closer to this for Mania


Im begging for this match please :mark:, the three GOAT in the new generation era.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Waiting for everyone to use this as a reason to call Seth a terrible babyface because a popular wrestler debuted.


I think somebody already did a few pages back. I just rolled my eyes when I read it, cos of course a debuting wrestler with hype is gonna get cheered. That doesn't mean that Seth is a terrible face, lol come on :lol


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Waiting for everyone to use this as a reason to call Seth a terrible babyface because a popular wrestler debuted.


I'm not blaming Rollins for not fully getting over as a face. The booking failed.

He should have been a face the night he returned, but instead he shreds the fans for supporting him after his injury, but then these same fans are expected to cheer him a month later? It made no sense then, and it makes no sense now. He will get some cheers, but his crowd reaction is fairly mild.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think somebody already did a few pages back. I just rolled my eyes when I read it, cos of course a debuting wrestler with hype is gonna get cheered. That doesn't mean that Seth is a terrible face, lol come on :lol


Joe is popular. We all know this and honestly is was expected when he debuted. He'd get cheered. What comes after that...we'll see. But people acting like Seth is just some guy and saying "Oh great now he has to job to Rollins" just complete nonsense.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Waiting for everyone to use this as a reason to call Seth a terrible babyface because a popular wrestler debuted.


im waiting for the people who will say Joe should have come out as No.30 in the rumble. they would be right.
he would have got cheered crazy against lesnar. just imagine.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Starbuck said:


> After ignoring the obvious for the longest time, they finally acknowledged it and took logical steps that made sense. Surprise surprise we've had 3 money segments in 7 days. Good shit.


Yep and all the players involved have been on point and delivered (Rollins, Steph, Triple H and now Joe). Good stuff.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I love it and I LOVE how mad some are. This is amazing.
> 
> :mark: :mark:


I'm by no means president of the HHH fanclub (stance always has been always will be there are periods of fantastic work on his resume and some very negative points and I think he deserves his due on both sides) but yeah, I don't know what there is to complain about this.

I was very critical that WWE didn't strike while the iron was hot on the HHH lack of explanation but now that the route has changed, this HHH-Rollins is getting set up rather beautifully. Again, I even think this concept of a sharp psychological reverting to HHH could go well beyond Rollins and lead to years of HHH in a Kingpin-esque roll with whole subfactions that NXT feeds in every 3-6 months.

edit: perhaps for the first time since the draft split: I think it is SD's move to answer for once. This really brought it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> Actually the Wyatts made Orton relevant again. In what way does Bray not deserve a title shot? He's been on the roster nearly five years, and worked harder then anyone. And his booking justifies it, seeing how protected againgst the top guys he is. And how did he not step up againgst cena and taker? What does that even mean. Takers old so theirs that. I Don't think its fair to blame Otunda for that at all.


What does 5 years have to do with deserving a Mania main event title match? Henry was there 20 and doesn't deserve to headline

He hasn't stepped up in the ring. He has been hurt. And Orton made the Wyatts, they didn't make him . He gave Bray the first big win of his career, the first championship on his resume in his whole NXT and WWE stay. He gave Harper a rival, let him play off someone and show a personality. They literally grabbed Orton's coat tails and he pulled them up.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> I actually think Nakamura is heading to Smackdown. Even the NXT call-ups are 50/50 in WWE :lol


 I think Smackdown will get NXT scraps and mid carders


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

rocknblues81 said:


> I'm not blaming Rollins for not fully getting over as a face. The booking failed.
> 
> He should have been a face the night he returned, but instead he shreds the fans for supporting him after his injury, but then these same fans are expected to cheer him a month later? It made no sense then, and it makes no sense now. He will get some cheers, but his crowd reaction is fairly mild.


This is same argument over and over. Trust me, everyone agrees with this. Yes Seth had the momentum when he came back, but WWE didn't pull the trigger we know. Here's the thing. When people say Seth is a bad babyface they act like he's getting booed every week. Dude gets the best or one of the best reactions every single week. I'm sorry they aren't giving him an Austin or Rock pop, because no one gets those these days. Not even AJ Styles. The only time Seth was booed as a babyface, was when he was working with Reigns. Which, sorry has more to do with Roman than Seth. Samoa Joe, popular wrestler going to get cheered on his debut. Not surprising. Where it goes from tonight has yet to be seen.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Going off WWE's track record I think this is nothing more than a one-off but seriously: the content of that promo and that ending opens a huge door for years of main event scene content if the right minds latch on to this. I'm talking whole story arcs with intertwining pieces that can trickle down through the whole roster if the HHH character stays like this.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Mostly entertaining show all around in my opinion.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope to see you guys in the Smackdown thread tomorrow!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

kpenders said:


> I think Smackdown will get NXT scraps and mid carders


If the Bryan/Miz feud goes full throttle for WM, Nak would be the perfect avatar for D-Bry against Miz.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Strategize said:


> Mostly entertaining show all around in my opinion.


What happened with the end of Nia Vs Sasha? Was she supposed to tap out? What was the official decision?


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This is same argument over and over. Trust me, everyone agrees with this. Yes Seth had the momentum when he came back, but WWE didn't pull the trigger we know. Here's the thing. When people say Seth is a bad babyface they act like he's getting booed every week. Dude gets the best or one of the best reactions every single week. I'm sorry they aren't giving him an Austin or Rock pop, because no one gets those these days. Not even AJ Styles. The only time Seth was booed as a babyface, was when he was working with Reigns. Which, sorry has more to do with Roman than Seth. Samoa Joe, popular wrestler going to get cheered on his debut. Not surprising. Where it goes from tonight has yet to be seen.



We got Owens vs. Rollins... Yeah, but... (to use Heyman's words) what about Triple H?

The whole handling of it killed momentum for any main event Raw feuds for months. It's hard to forget it.

As for the crowd reactions... Yes, I guess that maybe sometimes I have really high standards for what is considered to be "over". It's a different era. Hopefully Triple H can heel it up enough heading it WM that will boost Rollins instead of bring him down.

We'll see...


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What happened with the end of Nia Vs Sasha? Was she supposed to tap out? What was the official decision?


You mean with the bell? I dunno. 
I think the ref was supposed to stop it and they rang the bell too soon.

I thought it was Bayley at first, I guess not.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Ya'll arguing about pops when we just got a killer moment? Damn crowd undersold an amazing Heyman promo, their credibility is poop, lol. This feud is looking great.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

rocknblues81 said:


> *what about Triple H? The whole handling of it killed momentum for any main event Raw feuds for months. It's hard to forget it..*


*

But that is not on Seth nor does that make him a bad babyface. As your original point was bad booking of this feud. His face turn happened a lot earlier than originally planned with Balor getting hurt. So they've stalled his feud with HHH for 6 months. I don't agree with it but it's already happened. The general thing I hear on here about Seth being a bad face is reaction, which his have been fine. In terms of booking he can only do so much with what he has been given. So far this feud with HHH in the two days it's happened has been good. Seth looked awesome at Takeover, crowd loved him. Tonight he has a great promo with Stephanie and gets beaten up by Joe. Gives him sympathy as a babyface when he gets ambushed and pretty much choked out.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> What happened with the end of Nia Vs Sasha? Was she supposed to tap out? What was the official decision?


They just rang the bell and Bayley came to save her.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Stephanie was looking hot today


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

FasihFranck said:


> Stephanie was looking hot today


Not gonna lie, she kinda did.


----------



## ladyshaneomac (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly, I am really sick of Vince trying to shove Roman down our throats. No one likes the guy, its a given. The fact that Samoa Joe came up i giving me some hope that they're going to get rid of Roman from the title picture soon. I want to see the break up between Jeri-KO soon. I think that feud will be awesome, if excuted correctly.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yep and all the players involved have been on point and delivered (Rollins, Steph, Triple H and now Joe). Good stuff.


Rollins/Stephanie was surprisingly good. I was shocked she didn't emasculate him; even better, he taunted her, mock flirted with her and then he mentioned her kids. :vince6 

I'll be damned. They gave Seth Rollins a backbone and I loved it! Six months after his return but I've been waiting longer for other acts of mercy by the WWE.

HHH's promo dragged on but all parties pumped some much needed life into this angle. I'm not too proud to say that I shouldn't have left this "feud" for dead. Rollins looked like the top babyface by the time RAW went off the air. I don't think tonight's crowd reaction should be held against him. Texas was so dry and Joe is popular. Next week should be more telling. I hope we get a proper Joe/Rollins feud by Summerslam. 

I did hear that one of the creative guys from SDLive came to RAW. If true, the difference shows. I actually enjoyed RAW tonight. Two weeks in a row.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Rollins/Stephanie was surprisingly good. I was shocked she didn't emasculate him; even better, he taunted her, mock flirted with her and then he mentioned her kids.


I really like Steph as a performer personally, it is just that she has a tendency to go lady balls sometimes and it just doesn't works or fit with what she is doing. But when she really does what the program needs? She is really good. That is what happened tonight, she was on point and her chemistry with Rollins shined trough. The segment was great and Steph did what the program needed and worked well as a heel.




> I'll be damned. They gave Seth Rollins a backbone and I loved it! Six months after his return but I've been waiting longer for other acts of mercy by the WWE.


Right and you can see Rollins is really motivated now that this program has picked up. All he needed was a story and angle to get rolling.




> HHH's promo dragged on but all parties pumped some much needed life into this angle. I'm not too proud to say that I shouldn't have left this "feud" for dead. Rollins looked like the top babyface by the time RAW went off the air. I don't think tonight's crowd reaction should be held against him. Texas was so dry and Joe is popular. Next week should be more telling. I hope we get a proper Joe/Rollins feud by Summerslam.


Yeah the crowd was no good and practically no segment or match got the reaction it would have gotten otherwise. They have really done a good job in rekindling this feud over the last week. Really looking forward to what they do next. I think Triple H's promo dragging is usual heel tactic he uses, but by the time he was done and Rollins came out the crowd was pumped for a brawl so it worked as intended.




> I did hear that one of the creative guys from SDLive came to RAW. If true, the difference shows. I actually enjoyed RAW tonight. Two weeks in a row.


Interesting, I guess it can only be a good thing.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This was a stupid way to debut Joe. They're basically setting him up to lose his first big PPV match/feud on the main roster, which is just dumb. Because Rollins needs to be protected for his inevitable match with Triple H at Mania.

Also if Joe just ends up being Hunter's flunky, that'd also be extremely lame. He'd fit better on SD, and all of the dream matches that people want to see for him are there pretty much.

Also I don't trust the Raw booking with him at all.

Oh Sasha, their booking for you continues to suck.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> Ya'll arguing about pops when we just got a killer moment? Damn crowd undersold an amazing Heyman promo, their credibility is poop, lol. This feud is looking great.


Sometimes you just gotta say"fuck this lame crowd" and enjoy the segment. The Mickie promo last week is another example. 

It should have been Bayley ringing that bell.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Honestly I think Raw needs to create some bonafide heels capable of pulling off a good match, they have an abundance of babyfaces yet no-one for them to beat up.

Zayn - Face.
Rollins - Face.
Balor (hopefully back soon) - Face. 
Kevin Owens - Heel (crowd treats him like a face)
Jericho - Heel (crowd treats him like a face)
Samoa Joe - Heel (crowd treats him like a face).
That Roman guy - (The biggest heel in 20 years, but WWE insist on telling_ themselves_ he's a face). 

Here you've got 6 guys the people want to cheer, three of which aren't even faces; and the guy WWE insist on booking as their biggest face is in fact the biggest heel in 20 years. The problem is they don't have a main event level heel who can pull off a decent match. Rusev and Strowman can be menacing heels but they're not close to equal in terms of in-ring ability to the babyfaces they're having matches with; and that's a problem. I doubt you're getting a 5 star match out of either of them any time soon. Plus none of the babyfaces can get over beating Strowman since they're protecting him, so that just leaves Rusev and Jinder; neither of which are on the same level as your babyfaces. 

WWE needs to create a few main event heels equal in ability or status to the babyfaces they'll be facing. Where would Austin or The Rock have been without HHH as their main event heel fodder? Turn the guys people want to cheer face, turn the guys people want to boo heel; then find a few new high caliber bad guys for the good guys to beat up. Balance things a little bit, heels shouldn't be cheered and faces shouldn't be booed.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> Styles wore a turkey suit, dressed up as mini flair was got involved with Claire Lynch and embarrassed by Magnus in TNA and he still got over in WWE....


He was over even before all of the above happened. Stop rewriting history.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

For people saying Joe is HHH's lackey, he could just be doing this storyline wise as a way to get onto the main roster and be apart of the A show, plus being on HHH's side has worked out in the past for guys like Orton, Rollins, Sheamus and now KO who have all been world champion.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah and both KO and Rollins were booked horribly as champion. They both came across as gutless coward idiots who couldn't win anything on their own without constant interference. In other words, the opposite of how Joe should be portrayed. Their title reigns were booked awful. 

And Owens is STILL being booked that way. He's like the fifth or sixth most important person on the show, as the top belt holder, and once he got involved with Hunter he went from a scary guy who could just destroy you (much like Joe actually), to a gutless incompetent coward who needs buddy or Braun to interfered in every match in order to win. And this change came out of nowhere with no rhyme or reason to it all. His title reign has been a joke, much like Rollins before him.

And in all of these cases, they ultimately played second fiddle to the Authority. Joe's debut feud should be ABOUT JOE, not freaking Triple H. He shouldn't be anyone lackey. I'm tired of the Authority crap in-general, and I'm tired of Hunter and Stephanie hogging all of the spotlight on Raw at the expense of the actual talent.

This is the worst way that they could have debut him.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I like how they've debuted him.

Aslong as they get him away from the Authority after Wrestlemania, and let him be the big vicious heel that RAW so desperately needs.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

owens being booked as a coward has nothing to do with triple h. They do this to all their heels... Even Brock Lesnar and Braun strowman who begs for competition has been backing away like a coward from some of the faces it is just what they do.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah and it's idiotic. "That's how they do it" doesn't automatically make it GOOD. It just shows their laziness and lack of creativity. And again, KO wasn't booked like that BEFORE he got the belt.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Decent RAW this week. Lots of progression for a lot of the storylines they are building. Sami Zayn defeating Jericho should lead into a US Title match. Poor Jericho had to go through a table before the Kevin Owens/Braun Stroman match. He's a soldier. Hard to get behind a Ownes/Stroman match when they are all heels. And then Roman Reigns comes out to attack Stroman but he gets booed like a heel too. 

Bayley had a lot of screen time for the night. She was in four segments (two backstage skits and involved in two matches). Didn't mind the six-man intergender tag team match. Sasha Banks continuing to get pummeled by Nia Jax is leading me to think she's going to snap and turn on Bayley. RAW also makes me think there are only four Women's wrestlers on the roster right now. 

Paul Heyman delivered a great promo before handing a challenge to Goldberg to face his client. Oh hey, a Texas Tornado match between Enzo & Cass vs Rusev and Mahal! I used to love playing those matches on the old Smackdown games! Does Enzo and Cass winning ends this feud or just evens up the score? HHH returns to TV and gives a nice promo about looking for the Seth Rollins. I thought Rollins and HHH were going to brawl but loved that Samoa Joe has finally made it to the main roster. Was hoping he would be on Smackdown instead but maybe down the road.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

WWE has to stop putting Chris Jeric-old in long matches, he looks like he's going to drop death plus he gets gassed very quickly. And the fact he's a holding a title in fucking 2017 it's disgusting...

And the ending couldn't worse, I fell sorry for the people who watched till the end of the show only to watch another long ass boring promo of HHH... The crowd was chanting "what" during his promo, can't blame them, we've been watching his unbearable for 20 years, enough is enough.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol at Anderson shouting "come on Sheamus get me !" because the ginger forgot to throw him out of the ring


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

That episode of RAW cured my insomnia.

Joe's debut was a nice surprise but he'll get lost in the shuffle on RAW, and this all feels very similar to Big Show's debut in 1999.

Neither man can afford to lose but one of them will come off looking worse.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Rewatched that closing promo segment from last night and it actually dawned on me: Seth Rollins was never a face. The original feud with Seth and KO was "who was Hunter's 'Boy'?" and Seth has never validated himself as a face in the fans' eyes. His reactions are usually tepid at worst and mildly positive at best but he's never been a full-on face. Triple H put Seth in his place on the mic (to the pleasure of an otherwise dead crowd) and they were _cheering_ the debuting Samoa Joe destroying the supposed "top babyface" on Raw. Still waiting on that face turn....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth hasn't officially 100% turned face. That will happen once his issue with HHH is resolved after WM. But if you don't think he's been accepted by the crowd and basically gets some of the best face reactions week in and week out on Raw; you are in denial.


----------



## Canes17 (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh Seth is the most over superstar in all of WWE ATM. Consistently the best all round performer WWE has had since the Rock.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Is Dana Brooke injured ?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*All I've heard about Raw is that Joe debuted and apparently injured Rollins. Kind of an anti-climax following what I believe to be the best Rumble in a decade.*


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter (paragraphs added by me)



> Notes from the 1/30 Raw show. They were in Laredo, a former hotbed for the promotion, and failed to sellout, although 5,500 isn’t far from their capacity with the Raw set-up. With the debut of Samoa Joe and the Lesnar challenge to Goldberg, the show was newsworthy. There were also some good promos. HHH did one of the best babyface promos in a long time. Yeah, I know. Heyman did a great promo talking the Lesnar vs. Goldberg feud and compared Goldberg beating Lesnar to Hogan beating Andre, Holly Holm beating Rousey and Lesnar beating Undertaker. This was right up there with the best interviews on WWE television in months. The first of the three is WWE folklore in the sense that everyone knew Hogan was beating Andre, while Holm was a major underdog against Rousey and Lesnar beating Undertaker was quite the surprise. Heyman also got an Angle reference in, pushing that Angle was going into the Hall of Fame and won a gold medal but his “what about” was Lesnar. The idea is that all the people mentioned were at one point considered the greatest, and then something happened, they got beat and forever, people said “but what about?” He said that Lesnar was the most unstoppable until Goldberg came around, and how even his children come up to him and talk about Goldberg and that Lesnar has to beat Goldberg to shut this up and challenged him at Mania, and both pointed to the big Mania sign hung up. He did say that this started when Goldberg beat Lesnar at the Royal Rumble (meant to say Survivor Series) and then eliminated him at the Rumble. Heyman said that Goldberg had to be eliminated, wiped out, eradicated and killed.
> 
> For Main Event, Sin Cara pinned Dallas. All three members of New Day beat O’Neil & The Shining Stars.
> 
> ...


----------

